# St Barts...part 30



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Yay Im first for once! 

Thanks Hettie, as long as in the unlikely event it happened, it didnt harm the baby then Im happy. I just want to enjoy my holiday and not have to worry about condoms. HATE THEM! 

Jen x


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

wow you guys can really talk!!!!


Ronnie I know I said it the other day but just wanted to say again WOW and massive congrats to you and DH and Sam of course.

so how many PG girlys do we have now? Kyla, Sue, Laura ( who really needs a ticker) Ronnie any one else going to join the club?

It's about time we had some luck on this bored it has to be the lucky sevens I am sure.

really wish I could join the club again

must dash will catch up more later

Fran


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

You will soon Fran

Can someone please bump my bubbles up to 7 please?
Im not usually superstitious but I am about that now! 

Jen x


----------



## MackLM (Feb 21, 2006)

Hettie -         for tomorrow!

Laura - i'm in Wickford!  Where are you to get 2 free cycles?!?  

B3ndy - enjoy the info sesh.  It is long but it's informative and you get everything over with in one day which is good!

Hi to everyone  

ET was this morning  = 1 x 4 cell and 1 x 2 cell, grade 2's.  They put them on the screen for us to see and I burst in to tears   .  They looked like they'd been hacked with a potato masher, they were so fragmented   .  I feel so disheartened as I really thought we'd end up with better from 10 eggs.  I feel it just hasn't gone well.  I knew it wouldn't be as good as our ARGC cycle, but now i'm so worried we can't make good quality embies.  The embryologist said they do see prgenancies from our types of embies, but chances of success are lower and the others wouldn't be worth freezing.  

I know I shouldn't write/right (?) it off just yet, but i'm pretty realistic and will cope better not feeling hopeful and looking towards our next cycle.

Cheery aren't I?!


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh Mack, Im so sorry. Im no expert on this not having gone through it yet and Im sure the other girls will have plenty to say on the subject. But try to keep positive. Theres still a chance isnt there otherwise they wouldnt have put them back

Thinking of you
xxxx


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi Mack
Really sorry that your embies were not as good as you would of hoped for. But I have definitely read on these threads of girls getting BFPs with grade 2 embies, so please don't give up yet. Have lots of rest and plenty of treats. Do you have some time off work?
Take care    
Hettie x


----------



## MackLM (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks Hettie!  I know there's still a chance, albeit a slimmer one now.  As i'm a teacher, i've got 6 weeks off - so great timing!  I'm thinking a takeaway would be a treat tonight, but I don't think i'd enjoy as I still feel sooooo bloated and sore.  Off to Spain next Friday though, so i'm very much looking forward to that!

Again, lots of         for you for tomorrow.

Jen - they'll put back 2 regardless of how shabby they look   , but obviously, text book embies are likely to be most successful.  

I've named them Smash & Mash.  Remember those little guys?!?  

M x


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

I love the picture of Smash and Mash - they were so funny! 
I am a teacher too! I have had most of my 2ww off, but just went in for the final 3 days last week. Spain sounds good! Would like to see some sunshine!  Will you be testing while you are away? I do not recommend testing early! Yesterday and today have gone so slowly for me. It feels like tomorrow morning will never arrive. I am now desperate to know one way or the other - it is doing my head in - it's all I've been able to think about! 
Takeaway sounds good. I've bought some lamb chops for tonight though, will have to go and get cooking soon!
Hettie x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

ola again!!

Well, todays information session was like you guys warned a lot to take in ...and yes they did try and rush you through the form signing ...but coz dh and I had already spoken about several of the issues the forms brought up we knew what we wanted to put on them, so didn't need to take too much time. But I did get the feeling like we were both in a 'school assembly' ...though started welling up during the 'counselling' chat when she started going on about the long hard fight to get this far and feelings experienced...i'm a right   baby!
i'm starting off on the bureselin (sp?) jabs next Tues and then it's puregon for me....thank god - i hated being on menopur during one of my iui's.....and the best news was I get to use autoinjector pen thingeys for both of the drugs!! ...i was very relieved about this as I HATE needles! No turning back now! 

Ron - no I'm not a weathergirl ...i work in radio, in news...and sometimes read it - but more often than not i'm behind the scenes producing. Hope your hubbie didn't keep you up too late last night!

Jen - have replied to you on the ex-clomid chicks thread....but wanted to say again i think the fact i've been so jammy getting to start so soon is coz of the problems with my 'thick lining'...the doc didn't want to leave it any longer in case it started to thicken up again after my op at the end of June. 

Hettie - i know i've not been on here long but wanted to wish you LOTS of   for tomorrow...hope you manage to get some sleep tonight!

Mack - i see it's the start of the 2ww for you...Good luck...good timing to get the treatment at the start of the summer hols! My mum is a retired teacher - i have lots of admiration for you guys!

Hi Fran - your little girl looks gorgeous.

oh well - it's been a long day today ...left home at 8am and didn't get home til nearly 2pm  ...and it's back to the early shifts tomorrow (up at half 4!  ) so need to start getting myself sorted for the morning.

TTFN

S
xx


----------



## Cherry Tree (Apr 8, 2007)

Just a quick message to say good luck for tomorrow Hettie, I'm thinking of you        

xx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Wow! So much activities today!!!

Hettie -    for tomorrow.  Will be checking in on the sly whilst at work.   Hopefully you won't be booking that trip to the US.

B3ndy - Glad to hear the info session went well & that you're soon getting on this lovely rollercoaster ride..hang on tight!!!   I didn't like the autoinjector..I hated the fact that I didn't know when I was being jabbed & also left me a huge bruise (OK, so I may have fiddled with the dial beforehand & didn't remember what setting to put it back on!!)  

Mack - You're now officially PUPO (pregnant until proven otherwise)..hang in there Mash & Smash.   

Jo - I've been told by 2 different people (1 sonographer & 1 embyologist) that when you're having tx, you should still ttc - there is no reason why you shouldn't).  Guess it depends on how you feel really. There is a fellow Sussex girl who's just discovered that she's pg whilst d/r..how cool is that??! If you need more info re transportation of the frosties as siblings for your soon to be LO, then let me know.  

Fran - Daisy is also pg.  I have a feeling that you'll be joining us soon, hun..just hang in there!   

Kyla - How are you hun? 

Nicky - Are you back on the rollercoaster?

Have a good evening

Ron
x


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Guys

Apologies for lack of personals this week busy as it is school holidays!! the mad house has got madder  

Hettie -   Loads of luck for tommorrow i am thinking of you tonight & wish you a positive line in the morning.  

Mack - sorry to hear that things did'nt turn out a s well as you would of wished but like Ron says you are offically PG & just take it easy & look after yourself.  

B3ndy - Hi there not sure if we have spoke before but wow it is all happening quickly at your end & hope you come back down to earth soon in all this rush! Best of luck for starting treatment.It is great to hear all the info as some of us are waiting to go through these steps & helps to be told all the inside knowledge.

Ron - Hello hope you are feeling ok & not too tired. Are you getting sickness or anything yet? I will remember that if i get the autoinjector not to muck about with the dials you naughty girl  XX 

Jen - I will look at sorting you some lucky bubbles don't worry. You make sure you do your CD very soon & hopefully it will help you relax. Hope tonight went well    Speak soon XX 

Laura - Hope you are keeping well & thanks for the info on the two free tries.

Tracey - Hope you & Macie & Dh are enjoying being a family & are having a great time. Hope you are sleeping ok. How is Macie is she a baby that sleeps (my sister) or one that had to be taken out in the car to get to sleep? (me)  Anyway hop all is well. XX 

Kyla - Hi to you hope you & bubs & hope you are keeping well & your poor DH is getting better. Tooth pain is just awful   XX 

Sue - Hope you & the big fella are doing really well & i am glad your scan went really well. thanks for all the info you put on the other day i found it really helpful aswell. XX 

Hello to anyone i have missed hope you are all well.


Susie XX


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Jen

Just put you on a lucky 77.

Susie XXX  

P.s I can't stand condoms either


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Morning my luvverlies

Hettie - How did the test go? Im hoping and praying for you honey.

Mack - I like the names Smash and Mash. Its great that you have a holiday in the sun lined up. 

B3ndy - Its really great that you've been squeezed in. Thanks for the information about the info day. Im a bit worried about mine because we are going to get very little sleep the night before because we will be travelling back from Alton Towers and it sounds like you need to concentrate quite a bit. 
So is it Essex FM you work for?

Ron - yes Im going to clarify on the info day but I heard from a girl on FF (who got pregnant while DR - wonder if its the same one?!) that its ok to try if you take Buserlin (sp?). It sounds like its unlikely to happen but if you do get pregnant its not a problem. Im pleased because I just want to enjoy my hols.

Susie - Thanks so much for my bubbles darlin!

Tracey - I expect you are kept on your toes by little Macie. Hope you are both keeping really well.

As for me, DH and I last night talking about the forms on the info day and about all the morbid stuff in case one of us dies. We've agreed that if one of us dies the other can use the frozen embryo but if we split up we cant (or we will need both parties to agree at the time). It means more to us if he dies, because if I die he wont use them at all anyway as he already has two kids by his first wife. It all makes it so clinical though and I had a heavy heart when we were talking about it. Do you know what I mean? 
Its all getting nearer so very scary.

Anyway love to everyone and hope you are all ok

Jen xx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hettie - how are you ?

Mack - don't give up hope - I think they would say if there were none worth putting back or even only put 1 back - Maddy had 9 and was gutted to end up with 1.

Jen - the forms are scary and a bit of an eye opener - but an unfortunate necessity it seems !


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi - thanks for your messages.
But I'm afraid it was a BFN again for me this morning. Tuesday's test prepared me for it really and I did my crying then. I've phoned up Barts and a nurse is going to phone me back. DH and I have started thinking about what to do next. I will write another message later with some questions for those of you that have tried different clinics - I need some advice!
Hettie x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hettie - so sorry   - and there was me raising your hopes  

Take care and time and when you are ready with your quests - we are here  

Sue


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Gosh Hettie Im so so sorry, I hope you feel strong again soon. Like you say, maybe it was a good thing to get that result 2 days ago and its helped to cushion the blow a bit. But if you feel like having a good cry, just do it.
We are here lovely dont worry.

I dont know where you live but I know where you work. Apparently ISIS and Hollyhouse are both in the top 6 in the country in terms of results and HFEA standards.
I find that by dealing with what comes next, it often helps me to deal with bad news more easily.

Thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## MackLM (Feb 21, 2006)

Hettie - I am so, so sorry!  I tested early on my 3rd cycle and although secretly prayed for a miracle, it had prepared me for the worst.  If you are thinking of trying a different clinic, I can let you know my thoughts on Holly House (Essex Fertility Centre) and the ARGC.  Was this cycle at Barts NHS funded?  (Just wondering why Barts).      

Mack xxx


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi girls
Obviously feeling very down, but I'm not giving up! 

Sue - don't worry about raising my hopes. I've become quite realistic about IVF and know that it is more likely to fail than succeed. 

Jen - I have been researching different clinics. I live in Southend, but my DH doesn't drive and I am not sure if I would want to drive to Colchester for each appointment, so I think ISIS is out, but I am interested in Holly House.

Mack - I have updated my fertility history below. I had my first IVF at Barts on the NHS in 2005 and stuck with them because they did make me lots of good embryos and their success rates seemed quite good. However, now I feel I have to try something or somewhere different.

As I have seven frozen embryos, I am keen to try to take them to blast to see which are the strongest. Looking at Holly House's website, they seem to have a lot of experience with blasts and good success rates. Those of you who have done that, what do you think my chances are of getting 2 blasts to put back in? They were all frozen at day 3 and they are : 1 seven cell, 2 six cell, 3 four cell (all grade 1) and 1 five cell (grade 2). The embryologist did say the 4 cell ones were a little behind, but looked v.good. 
I am also considering ARGC and the Lister. I think we will try and go to some open evenings. Holly House mention needing a referral letter, would I get that from my GP or from Barts?

Does anybody else have any suggestions on what I should do next?!!  
Hettie x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Hettie

That a girl! Nothing like getting proactive. 
Im near southend too and yes Isis is quite a way but we are going to go for that next as its nearer my DHs work (he works in Billericay). Hollyhouse is just as far by car but it would be easier for me as I work in the city and I could just jump on a tube. But its up to him! 
I agree that you need to try something else at a better clinic. I personally think you would feel a world of difference and thoroughly recommend going to a few open evenings. Ive been to ISIS and its a different experience entirely. St Barts unfortunately are not forward thinking when it comes to blasts.

The other girls will be able to answer so much more re the number of cells.
Keep positive Hettie you are doing so well

Jen x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hettie - thanks, they say a nat pg takes 5 attempts so the same should be viewed with IVF - and maybe there is a theory with me and Kyla.

Referral letters you can get from your GP - should be no probs there cos assuming they know your history anyway.   Would be a lot quicker than Barts - think admin !

As for chances of how many blasts you will get to put back - who knows  - I had 5 frosties all Grade 1, 6 cell - at at time of Barts freezing all appeared no different (even from the 2 I had at ET then) - immediately after defrost 2 looked poorly and whilst still alive on Day 5 hadn't really done anything.  2 others showed promise and were looking promising until Day 4 when they were struggling - so hence ended up with just Big Fella - he was a clear winner.

For me, I was reluctant to do Blasts cos of wasting them all in one month and was prepared for the risk of using 2 a month - but I see now that I had chosen the poorly 2 I wouldn't be here today.

I would def. recommend open evenings - they are real insight and you get a nosey at the clinic, staff etc.

RE: Holly House - I did go to an open eve. I chose it cos they say they are in the Top 5 in the UK and specialise in Blasts and altho. it's a fair drive for us - I felt it worth it.    You get some good time with each staff member - Embryologist runs through your data and comes out with personal stats on his comp !

But - when we saw Doc for a brief chat once he knew my age (a bit above you) he seemed to completely disregard my frosties, even tho. I said they were grade 1's etc and was quite keen to talk all about DE route which means part of your tx is in Spain.    He was even mentioning 27 yr girls that he had referred that route and were now pg - and I left just wondering surely my frosties are worth something and also I've never been known to have a embie quality issues so was the reason they are in the Top 5 cos part of it is DE ?

RE: Lister - I think Ron will agree with me here - but they know what they are talking about - I didn't do an open eve. there but went straight for an appt. and wow it blew my mind - this was the first time chromosome/kareotyping blood testing had been suggested to us - and altho. not serious it picked up my Dh's CF carrier prob.    They certainly know their stuff - and have options if you wish to go PGD, NK cells etc.

Personally, I think Blasts or PGD are the way forward for you - but I've always felt that  

Next I think you should go off and potter round Rye looking at the Antique/Pottery Shops - then come back and check out open eves. for clinics that sound hopeful.

Sue 

PS.   I hadn't said but I was so aware of seeing your sig say m/c at 14wks - chromosome issues - and it was bugging me - so plsd to see it now says Edwards syndrome - cos I've been given the all clear on that - so whilst I'm sorry for you - your've helped me.


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Oh Hettie i am so very sorry for your negative result but i am very pleased to see you are looking forward. 

If i have to go private i have choosen Holly House. We have spoken to them & are quite impressed with there success rate & my Dh knows someone that used there & they said the staff are really lovely.
I read up about there blast & they seem to promote that very much.


thinking of you

Take Care

Susie XX


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Yes I know someone who went to Holly house from another private clinic and they said that Holly house was so much better. And thats from another private clinic! Things can vary quite a bit.

Try to enjoy Rye Hettie. Have a good drink! 

Jen x


----------



## MackLM (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi Hettie, 

Good to see you are looking ahead!  I have had 2 cycles at Holly House and a cycle and a FET at ARGC and I am definitely going back to the ARGC.

I chose HH because of they were 4th best in the country at the time and the fact they are fairly local (especially for work).  The amount of times DH had to come with me wasn't enough to worry whether it was easy for him.  But, you know they do remind me a bit of Barts in the respect they only give you 2/3 scans, no blood tests and so doses of drugs can only be changed a couple of times if necessary.  Although this may not be an issue for you as you seem to produce top quality embies.  Despite being 28/29 yrs at the time, our embies were not as good as yours and we didn't get to blast stage (who knows - eggs, sperm, both?!)  We were also a bot annoyed as we froze 2 embies and when it came to wanting a FET, they didn't survive the thaw and we were told 'they didn't freeze v well'.  We weren't told this at the time and felt more explanation was needed.  I felt we'd wasted time relying on a FET when it was unlikey to have happened.

The staff are very nice, but this didn't seem enough.  During our follow up, they couldn't suggest anything new for us, just much of the same again.  So we went for a consult with ARGC...  As soon as we left, i'd made up my mind.  Despite being more expensive, they gave me a new found hope.  I felt more positive being given options/solutions such as:

Hysteroscopy - to ensure there were no polyps etc that could effect implantation
Immune testing - I wanted this as there seemed to be no reason for failed implantation
Daily monitoring - daily blood tests which are invasive in your life but ensure your dose and drugs are the best they can be
Change of drugs/dose - If certain hormone levels were low, they would address this
Gestone inhections - I do not seem to ingest cyclogest
Blasts
PGS

I had my best cycle there, (got 20 eggs, 18 injected, 16 fertilised, 16 continued to grow, had 10 on day 3, 5 blasts on day 5, 2 were transferred and 3 frozen).  I had a FET with 2 of those blasts and on test day my BhCG level was 4 - so it tried   !  Although BFN's, at our follow-ups, because they had so many results for me, they could see what my body did on what days and could give reasons why it may not have worked and what they could do to change this - I needed that.

I know not everyone can give up so much money and time to cycle there, as frequent visits are needed.  But I gave up my job (now teach on a supply basis), and yes, it's v tough financially but I feel they are our best chance.  I thought it was time to bring on the big guns rather than keep doing the same thing.  

I think it's a great idea to go to a couple of open eves/appointments to get a feel of somewhere.  A couple of the girls on the ARGC thread have had success at/going to the Lister. I have heard they are v good and their protocols are not as 'involved' as the ARGC.  GOOD LUCK with your decisions!


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks girls,

Jen - hi, I was trying to be all positive, but earlier I phoned my mum to tell her it hasn't worked and ended up blubbing on the phone...and then she ended up blubbing!   Feel ok again now). Looking forward to Rye and quite a few bottles of wine!!!

Susie - I will phone up Holly House when I get back from my hols to see when their next info evening is. It's good to hear what people think of places - thanks.

Sue - thanks for all your advice, much appreciated! I am very keen to do blasts, but my DH is worried that we will be blowing them all in one go. But I think we have to try something different and I really like the sound of a 53% chance which is what Holly House quote on their website. Were your embies 2 days or 3 days when they were defrosted? I am a bit worried about my 5 cell and 4 cells, which only leaves me 3 good ones.
Sorry to worry you with my previous signature. You have had your Nuchal scan now, so I can explain a bit more. At my Nuchal scan at 13 weeks, the consultant found a lot of things wrong with my baby so said they needed to do a CVS procedure. They did it that day and discovered my baby had Edwards syndrome (I had never heard of it before). They explained that the baby would not be able to survive. I can honestly say, it was the worst day of my life. So a week later, I went into hospital for a termination (I find that word so difficult to write). I felt the unluckiest person alive, I had finally got pregnant but had a baby with a rare, fatal condition. Because of this, DH and I did have chromosomal testing which all came back normal (except I was a carrier of CF, like your DH). So I also have thought about PGS/PGD testing, but the evidence that it improves success rates seems to be inconclusive. 
I am so pleased that your pregnancy is progressing well, and I am really sorry I worried you.
Looking forward to pottering next week! Along with drinking and perhaps even some  !!!

Mack - thank you for all your feedback. I am obviously quite keen on ARGC as their results are so good, but the cost frightens me! (And my DH!) Would you mind me asking how much one cycle costs there? I have heard that it's between £5000 and £10000. I also think I would get quite stressed about getting so much time off from work, unless I managed to do treatment during the school holidays. But perhaps we should go for an initial appointment. Aghhhhh! I don't know!

If you have anymore advice, let me know!
Thanks again,
Hettie x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hettie - thanks for explanation - I am sorry to drag you through it again - but you have helped me.  I had heard of Edwards syndrome, it's a surname in my family and had been proud to have a syndrome named after - but not when I heard how awful it is.

No apols for worrying me - I do it myself - and in fact would be safer not reading this site at all  

My frosties were frozen at Barts - so day 2.  As I said earlier and like your DH, I was concerned about blowing all 5 in one month - but my DH was adamant we try cos it was something different to do that we hadn't done before and the Embrylogist was also quite keen.    When she told me that your bod doesn't naturally expect to see a embie and become pg until Day 5 then it did make sense to me to try - she said that the reasons Day 5 were more of a success - was you do pick the strongest and healthiest, plus Day 2/3 ET's your bod could reject as foreign bodies.    ( not meaning to upset anyone whose at Barts having Day 2's - Mack - they do work we have proof on this board Ron, Leanne, Nancy, Ginger, Lou -albeit for a little while).

Who knows if your 5 and 4 cell will be any good - I thought with all mine being 6 cell - I would be spoilt for choice hence by reluctance to blow them all in one go - so you just don't know.

I would say on the age side - if you do choose HH - make sure you push for want you want - I did feel a bit pressured into the only answer for me is DE - and that was before the full consult and tx started.

To go with the wine - hope you like fish - Rye's full of it.

Everyone have a good eve.  I'm off to bed v. soon

Sue


----------



## MackLM (Feb 21, 2006)

Sue - no worries, I know being day 2 and seeing them resembling mash potato, that our chances of success are low  .  I felt much better having blasts as I knew they'd overcome that crucial stage.  Smash and Mash could be gone now for all I know and with my immune results, they could certainly have been rejected.  They are not meant to be in the uterus so early, so I would definitely take any frosties to blast if it were me.  I'd like to know they could genetically make it to that stage and the best ones be replaced, rather than several 2ww's with day 3's (I HATE 2ww's!)

Hettie - I am so sorry you had to go through that with your pregnancy  .  I cannot imagine the devastation you felt   .  Here are some ARGC costs for you... The way we saw it is that we could probably get 2/3 cycles elsewhere for the price of one there, but our chances of success would be more and we'd hopefully have to ensure less cycles, so it'd be worth it:

Initial Consult: £150
Immune Test: £720
Mid-cycle scan : £110 (they do this to get a picture of you during a 'normal'/drug-free month)
DR & Stimming drugs and blood tests: £2800 approx
Hysteroscopy: £1160
ICSI: £3500
Blast culture: £300
Freezing of blasts: £575

Total of almost £9 and a half K!  But you don't have to have immune test or hysto and depending on your response, you may spend less on drugs.  My dose was 300 iu Puregon for pretty much the whole time, so that was quite costly.  (Got some left over from Barts - yippee!)  I know £150 is a lot for a consult, but I don't think the ARGC do open eve's.  I did come out of there feeling excited and hopeful.  Our HH cycles cost approx £5K each.

Have a lovely evening all xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi All,

Hettie - so sorry honey, just to let you know that Maddy texted last night to ask me to send you god luck for this morning, sorry I had already turned off pc and was in bed and had to be at work really early and only just got home.  So sorry you didn't get that messgae in time.  

Laura XX


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Wish I could read up but DH has been ill again. Spent yesterday with emergency Dr as had reaction to meds, now night at emergency dentist as other side has become infected. So tired, no time - have to order Tesco shop before bed.
Back tomorrow or weekend to catch up.
Kyla xx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hettie - I'm so so sorry hun. Please take time to grieve though before moving on.  

I would recommend the Lister, esp Dr Wren although all the consultants are very good.  I only did a FET there so cannot comment on how they'd handle a full tx.  Liz the sonographer is a total love & you're allowed DH with you during ET.  I saw a prog on telly recently where this woman had her tx there & she had a private room on the day & was allowed to stay for the whole day..so different from my single sofa bed in Bart's & being turfed out after only 2 hours!  

Kyla - Sorry to hear DH is still unwell.  Look after yourselves & try to get plenty of rest!! 

Sorry for lack of personals but just back from seeing Harry P..it was brilliant!!

Good night

Ron
x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Morning girlies

Oh there are some really sad posts lately. I have no news myself
so I will just wish you all a lovely weekend. The sun is shining today and hopefully that will affect our attitude.
Have a good time in Rye Hettie and rest.

xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Today is my first day without cyclogest - time to go it alone  

Sad posts  - hope this helps  

What did the blonde ask her doctor when he told her she was pregnant? 

"Is it mine?"

`?*:-.,_,.-:*?`?*:- ,_,.-:*?`?*:-.,_,.-:*?`?*:-


Enjoy Friday - it's the end.

Sue


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I've got something to amaze you... my friend on the PR board who like me hs very slim chances of a preg did GIFT and found out yest she is expecting triplets!!!!    Although I don't want triplets does make me think sometimes the dr's don't know everything, and maybe I do stand a chance.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Laura - indeed the Docs don't know everything - they say "99% unlikely", "highly unlikely" - yet many a time over the years on this board have we seen miracles.    I was told "highly unlikely be it nat or with tx", sometimes I thought they were right !    And I expect if you asked Ron, Fran, Kyla, Tracey and all the other pg or ex pg girls they will tell you a similar Doc wow tale.

It's just a case of finding the right Doc or treatment at the right time for you and having PMA with the belief in yourself that it can and will happen.

Some girls have even given up and gone the adoption road and then they are so relaxed settled in their life that it happens nat.    Maybe. that's what's happened to Ron 

I believe all the time you are ttc there is always a chance  


Kyla - sorry to hear about your DH - gosh he is going through a tough time with it - and my DH led me to believe he was bad.    I hope you can rest and not find it all too stressful.


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

morning

Hettie I am so sorry enjoy Rye and restup like the others said it's not over yet and HH sounds like a good plan. blasts have made a big impact on this board so I think it may be the way forward.

Laura thats wonderful news and really does go to show even when we think it's not poss it really can happen mother nature with a little help can make miracles, even without help she can look at Ron!!

Sue I am sure going it alone will be fine bubs and your placenta will more than taken over at this stage

Kyla sound like you DH is going through what I did when I had my wisdom tooth removed and I really feel for him I can honestly say it was worse than bein in labour !!! i felt soo poorly. so lots of positive vibes he gets better soon.

had fun watching Harry p at cinema last night really enjoyed it and even had Harry P dreams last night!!!!! NO NOT LIKE THAT dreamt I was flying over london and brighton on a broom stick    does that make me a closet witch?

Mack love your smash and mash piccy gosh that really brings back memories and here's hopeing they squish in and nestle safley intoyou and then you could have a whole crop of spuds      oh and I heard of another girl who had only one really fragmented embie put back and she is just about to give birth so stranger things have happened.

right I have to get dressed as have music class to go to then off to docs for Teagans check up 

ta ta

Fran


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Good morniing
Sue - hi, thanks for your replies. Sounds like we will be having some fish 'n' chips while we are away!

Mack - thanks for all that info about the ARGC, it is really useful. Still thinking about what to do! Not sure if it was today you were off to Spain, if it was, hope you had a great time!    Remember PUPO! 

Laura - hi, thanks for yours and Maddy's messages - lovely of her to think of me. 

Ron - thanks for the info about the Lister, they seem to have a v.good reputation. I have phoned them up this morning and they are sending me an info pack and we are attending their open evening in Sep. When you went to see them, did they offer you the chance of taking your frozen embies to blast?

Jen - I will do some resting (ie. lie-ins!), but rest is all I seem to have done for the last few weeks, so I am looking forward to being a bit more active!

Fran - hi, thanks for your message. I'm really looking forward to a break away. Hope Teagan's check up went well.

Hi to everyone else!

As I said earlier, I  phoned up the Lister and booked in for the Sep. open evening to see what they say. Also, phoned up Holly House, but their next open evening is fully booked so I've been put on the cancellation list, otherwise it will be the end of Sep. for their next one. Think we will probably try those two open evenings before making a decision about a consultation at the ARGC. 
I'm still waiting for my period to arrive. Don't have the period pains now that I had earlier in the week. I had my last cyclogest on Wed. evening, so was thinking I would have started by today.(I can't remember how long it took me to come on after my last treatment though) The nurse on the phone yesterday told me to do another test in a weeks time if I had not started. I don't think I will give it a week though! It I have not started by Mon. I will do another test! I know the chances are very slim though. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend and I look forward to catching up with all the news when I get back from Rye!

Love Hettie x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hettie - it usually took me 2-3 days after stopping the cyclogest for AF to arrive and like you I was in limbo should I test again or not.  The fact that you have no AF pain now could be cos your've stopped the cyclogest - as they could have been causing them.

As for the Lister, what I know is at my consult. there was no question my frosties would be blasts.
Ron will have to tell you if she was offered Blasts - but I assume not cos she did a Day 3 and she only had 2 frosties - you need ideally more than 5.

Be off with you to Rye - enjoy.

Mack - enjoy Spain if it is today.

Maddy - welcome home soon I guess.

Sue


----------



## MackLM (Feb 21, 2006)

Not gone yet, next Friday.  (Who's counting ?!  )As we're driving, we should be past half way through France by now!  At the border by about 7pm 

Hettie - sounds like a great plan to do the rounds and gather lots of info.  When on cyclogest I never made it to test day, but with the gestone jabs, AF was always delayed 3-4 days.  Have a lovely break with lots of fish and chips and 99's!


----------



## Cherry Tree (Apr 8, 2007)

Hettie I'm so sorry hun


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hettie - I was never offered blasts because I only had 2 left from a batch of 4. They were day 3 when they were put back in, a 7 & a 5 cell.

There is a Lister thread on the ICSI board..it may be worth lurking there & see what they have to say!!

Enjoy Rye..you'll be in the same county as me, Sue, Fran, Kyla & Nicky!!!

Fran - Hope T's appt went well.

Sue - Yay!! Another milestone passed!!

Kyla - Hope DH is on the mend. 

Laura - Great news about your friend.  

Hi to everyone else. Off to cook dinner now.

Ron
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Rang my Bro this am to find out what nephew wants for b'day - Dh had suggested that I tell him before I arrive.  His response "you old bird, I bet that was a surprise"  - I passed it off as it was - so he said "hope it was a good happy one"    - if only he knew  

Off to b'day shop.

Good day.

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

DH spent the weekend in hospital on a drip to administer pain meds and antibiotics. Just brought him home now and looks like we are down to just needing a root canal to get him back to normal. Very tiring and stressful week all round.

Hope you are all okay. Back later to try to catch up properly.

Kyla xx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

OMG Kyla!!! What a nightmare for you!

You look after yourself & hope DH is sorted soon.

Ron
x


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello all

Hope you have all had a great weekend & are all refreshed for another week.  

Kyla - Sorry to hear your Dh has had such a rough time with his teeth it sounds so nasty & painful.  I hope you are trying to look after yourself & the bubba's & eating plenty of that chocolate  

Ron - Hope you are still feeling ok & where is your new ticker Hope Sam is still doing well at the Gp's.

Sue - Hope you found a presie without shopping around too much.  & hope you are feeling well.

Fran - hope your appointment went ok & you are doing ok.

Mack - Hope time is not dragging too much for you & you are doing well while smash & mash are snuggling in for the next nine months.

Laura - Hope you are ok?

Jen - Hope you had a good weekend & enjoyed Ascot?

Hi to all i missed & hope you are all feeling good.

I am just recovering again from running my own B&B over the weekend to my Dh's brother & wife from Scotland. Just got straight & thought i would have a chat on hear & see how you are all doing. 
I am getting excited as my appointment is nearly hear after such a long wait....it feels like forever since all this started. Sorry i will stop rambling & speak to you all soon.  


Susie XXX


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Wow quite on here today are you all ok?


Susie XX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm here..eating dinner though..chat later


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good Evening

It's quiet, isn't it??

Sue - Your appt is only round the corner..I hope you can start real soon! 

Kyla - How are you & DH?

Saw MW today - she managed to get me an urgent dating scan on Wednesday..eek!!! 

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ron - Oh exciting!  

Susie - I'm ok. Bored of waiting, feel like I just want this go over and done with so I can get going with my donor cycle where I may actaully have a chance of having a baby.

Kyla - Hope DH is feelign better.

Sue - Hows you... your bump getting big?

hi everyone else


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning and Hi to everyone.

Kyla - sorry to read about DH - scary hope he is improving.

Ron - wow exciting - good luck tomorrow.

Laura - I believe there is a bump that can no longer be explained by crisps      Patience, patience - op day will soon be here.

Susie - yep week to go - hurrah, stay excited !

Jen - your time must cometh too, even more exciting.

Mack - hope your keeping busy and resting when need to.

I've been advised to rest lots and lots - Saturday out shopping I felt v. hot, tired, my feet ached from walking and standing in queues, my head hurt so much, the painkillers weren't working and twice I fainted.    Must say 2nd time I chose class tho, cos it happened John Lewis - who were great at helping me out - all is ok I just need to listen to myself and rest up more !!!!!!!!

So DH had a debriefing meeting - upshot was we mustn't have a big day shop to buy everything all in one go.  Make sure we stop eat/drink/rest more than we did.    And for me whilst I say my normal clothes are comfortable and fit - maybe they are not really or there is little air movement so time to move other to something else.  Must admit I feel back to normal size in them whereas normal clothes were making me feel very straight up and down  

Oh and if another Doc tells me that it is most unusual to be having bad heads when pg cos they usually go - I will  

Sue


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sue - you take care, good choice of shop to chose to faint in though.. 

Ron - Good Luck today  

I'm ****** off with my sister at the moment, we are not really close, never have been with any of my family which is another story, however I did open up to her few weeks ago and told her about the IVF and my op and said I didn't want mum to know as she will just worry and put even more pressure on me.  And what did she do?? Go and tell my mum but also told my mum she mustn't let me know she told her??!  So that makes me look a real cow.    Families I hate em.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ron ----- I can see your online!!!!   Tell us what happened at the scan!!  Hope all went well


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi everyone hope you are all well.

Laura - There is the old saying " can can pick your friends but you can't pick your family" & this is true 
Try not to get to stressed about you sis telling your mum she is very naughty for telling  her when you asked her not to.

Ron how did the scan go??

Love Susie XX


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Um - Ron's says her dating scan is Wednesday and isn't today Tuesday 

Laura - the saying is so true "you can pick your friends and not your family"  - well done for facing up to the truth and telling your sis, sorry  it wasn't the support you were hoping for.    She was wrong to tell your mum but maybe she felt it best so mum knows and maybe can support you 

I can't comment really - I divorced my family long ago - and then my bro did too, so I have him on my side now.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh I can be such a dur brain!!  Sorry Ron I'm getting ahead of myself!!  Good Luck TOMORROW!!  

Sue - I feel to guilty divorcing my family, I wish I had a better reason than I just don't really like them!  They have never been really awful to me, never been supportive with my 'new fangled ideas' of being an independent women with an education etc, but never been terrible. I'm juts not close to them, I'd love to be, I've always been jealous of my friends who have mums that they go out for lunch with and shopping etc.  Maybe I should post on the adoption board see if anyone wants to adopt me!!  

Just a mAddy update she is having a day 2 scan today, she is just starting another cycle, she has no comp at the moment so can't get on here. XX


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi girls. DH went back to work today (with a big bag of meds) so things are a bit more normal in our house again.

Sue - Oooh, look 14 weeks! I have a bump already but it's probably just gas   I had to buy bigger trousers last weekend as my work ones were too tight. I think it's bloat but hoping it will fill with babies soon. 
Take it easy you. No more charging around the shops. Online ordering is the way to go!

Laura - I have to say mine are pretty good (although I get politics with my mum and sister too - long story last summer was a nightmare) but my Dad even came round and mowed my lawn for me yesterday. He is a true star!

Ron - Best of luck for tomorrow honey. How far along do you think you are? About 6.5wks? Fingers crossed you see a nice little h/b there tomorrow.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - Glad to hear things are back on an even keel again! 

Sue - What a shock for you! You take it easy.

Laura - Unfortunately there are loads of families like yours.  You don't have to divorce them, just detach yourself from them.  Life is too short to be involved in feuds, remember you have to use all your positive energy into recuperating after your op & making yourself well enough to have another tx.  Negative energy is a no no!

I've had a really awful 2 months (with illnesses & everything else)..pranged the car on Saturday & just when I thought things couldn't get any worse, on my way to the chinese takeaway tonight I got booked for speeding.  Came home w/o the takeaway & bawled my eyes out for half an hour non stop    

Ron
x


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi there

Kyla - Glad to hear your Dh is getting better & has gone back to work. Hope life calms down a little now for a while anyway 

Sue - Sorry to hear you have been having dizzy spells you will have to look up the John Lewis web site from now on by the sound of it & put your feet up while doing it. Look after yourself. I am still very excited for next week. 

Ron - Oh dear sorry it sounds like you have been having a tough time of it just think how exciting will it be to meet your new bubba for the first time tommorrow on screen. I am excited for you let us know how it goes.  

Hope all are well

Susie XX


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hello my lovely ladies

Sorry Ive not been around but Ive been feeling a bit down and so didnt really feel like chatting. Id had a massive row with DH but its all sorted again now. Sue you dont need to get out the rolling pin again!
Thankfully Susie has been keeping my spirits up on email.

Only a week to go Sooz!!! We are hoping that we can cycle together.

Sue - you will have to see if you can time your waters breaking for when you are shopping in M&S. I think if you do that they give you the entire contents of your trolley or something like that. Your brother is a card isnt he?! I have one like that too.
I havent told any of my family Im having IVF. I dont want the constant questions. They know Im trying though and I do get asked ''How are things on the baby front?'' ARGHHHHH!

Laura - I know its horrendous waiting. I feel the same. I feel Im wasting so much time. It wont be long though. A friend with triplets?! Does that happen when one of the two embryos then breaks into 2? Is that a silly question?! Or did she have 3 put back in? 

Kyla - so glad your DH is on the mend and back at work. Dont for heavens sake tell him that the pain he felt was worse than labour!!!!

Fran - Ha ha - go to Kings Cross Station and see if you can find platform 9 3/4!!!!

Mack - Hope Smash n Mash are nestling in nicely. Only a couple of days until Spain! 

Hettie - How was Rye? My Dh is there at the moment on business. Ive always wanted to go.

Ron - How did the scan go? Oh dear it sounds like the pregnancy hormones are well and truly kicking in!

Maddy - Good luck with your cycle!!!

No news from me really. Just looking forward to my AF in about 10 days and then it will be all systems go. I can then book in the info day and the baseline scan. Susie recommended an IVF Hypnosis CD and its really helping to calm my nerves

Hope everyone else is well. Love to anyone Ive missed

Jen xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ron - oh dear, sounds as tho. somethings kicking off - hope today's news calms a few worries down.

Jen - thanks for that M&S tip      - for my bro and actually virtually everyone it is being passed off as a shock and surprise - from the feedback we are getting it seems we were never down as the family type and "a twosome"  - sounds as tho. it makes it easier on the pressure front.

Just keep talking with DH and make sure you are having fun.

Sue - the John Lewis first aider was advising me that I am obviously not a blooming pg woman and should stay at home and shop online as much as poss.    Apparently they even have baby/nursery planners and I can ring them for a chat and they will sort it all for you.    Can't get my head round not seeing the stuff tho.  so will prob. find somewhere more local and just go to the one shop and back.

OMG - DH has told me we are getting to Goodwood by copter - I can feel a faint coming on already.  

Sue


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow how lovely Sue! 

Hope you do better than me at Ascot. I came home 70 pence up!!

Jen x


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi all

Just a quick one to say hi to everyone & tell you how excited i am one week to go!!!!      

Sorry 

Sue - Wow what can i say going Goodwood by a helicopter that is fab. You will be arriving in style. You got a new outfit fro the occasion?

Jen - Glad you are back we were missing your daily emails on here   So glad you are feeling more relaxed as it is exciting for you to as your tx starts soon to    

Sorry getting carried away i think i have had to many pepsi's today 
Glad the CD is helping you relax  

Hi to Ron hope it all went really well.  

Hi Kyla, Mack, Laura, Fran, Hettie & Maddy.

Love Susie XX


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Susie,

Something tells me you are getting a little excited about something?!?!?!

Jen x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Susie - me thinks you are a litle bit excited maybe   

Yes I do have a new outfit - sadly not a mat one as we couldn't find anything that fitted and looked "soft and flowing" (Goodwood dress codes words) - so it is a "normal outfit" in a very large size - and yet only just fits so makes me look pg.

Copter was yesterday's news - today's latest is first we all meet for a champers brekkie  

Was watching Channel 4 this pm - to get some tips on what everything looks like


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good Evening

Sorry to have logged on so late but we came home late & I had to put Sam to bed & then do the ironing.  

I was scanned this morning & there's a bit of a discrepancy between my OV date & the measurement.  From OV I worked it out to be 6w+6 but it measures around 5.5 weeks.  I'm not sure whether it's just a late implanter as I've never achieved a nat pg before, or if it has stopped growing.  Although the sonographer couldn't see the fetal pole, she said the sac & yolk looked a good shape & is in the right place. They are sending me for another scan at epu in Brighton next Friday, so it's another anxious 9 day wait! 

Sorry no personals..just feeling a bit confused!

Ron
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ron - Late implantation sounds much more likely. If everything was looking fine as 5.5wks then try to keep focused on that. 9 days will feel like ages, I know - I have 19 more days to my NT scan...
Are you definately sure of your Ov date?


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Kyla - Yes I def OV on 28 June as I get the pains. Can implantation be as late as 1.5 weeks   

I know with IVF everything is 'done' for us & at ET they put our embies in & we just wait for them to stick.  Whereas when it's au natural we just don't know when they start dividing & sticking.

Well, can't do anything until next week & trying very hard not to worry!!!

When & where are you having your NT scan?  How are you feeling?

Ron
x


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Ron

Sorry the scan did'nt help you relax & that you have to wait 9 days for another one. Try & get as much rest as you can & look after yourself.Stay as positive as you can. Thinking of you  

   

Susie XX


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ron  - let's keep fingers crossed all is still ok, the news so far sounds promising, maybe it is just early days.    You would tell me 9 days will fly past  

Sue


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Ron

try not to worry most women never get scanned this early and so much can vary and yes, implantation can take anything from 5-10 days 10 is long but it is not unheard of. also ov pains can be confusing in the respect that the egg may be released but can survive for up to 48 hours so it also depends on when it actually fertilised. the pains can also be the maturing egg pushing the corpus leutium (sp) and not actually releasing which can then occur 24 hours after the pains.

if you put all this together then your dates fit

roll on next week

love to all

have to dash need to iron my shirt ready for work   have to get up at 4.30   


ta ta

Fran


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

You can implant as late as 12 dpo actually I think. Plus, you might get O pains, and then take 24-40 hours to actually release your egg, that can take 24-36 hours to get fertilised so all in all that adds a good 5 days I reckon... 
Now me, I get O pains for a few days before O. Also, your body was still adjusting to getting back to normal after Sam which will have had an impact too.

See? Lots of reasons. I am totally sure everthing is fine and I would put money on you seeing a nice h/b next week.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ron - I get Ov pains but don't think i ov for a few days, i think and so try not to worry (daft thing to say i know).  Sometimes I think us ladies know too much and have too much info, most ladies don't even get scanned til 12 weeks.  Roll on 9 days.   

Susie - you are funny...     Bring on those IVF drugs!!  

Jen - My friend had gift where they put the eggs and sperm back after EC before fertilisation rate, its  a bit of an odd treatment don't really understand why they do it but with that you can put 3 back as they are just eggs not embies.  Triplets can you imagine!!!  

Tim is writing his wedding speech for Saturday (hes Best man) and its driving me nuts heard it about 100 times now!!  

XX


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi girlies

Ron - there you go you have loads of info there that seems to support late inplantation. If everything else looks healthy I would try not to worry. Easier said and all that but really its looking good. Try to relax as much as possible. Again easier said! Thinking of you hun xx

Laura - I was supposed to be my brothers ''best bird'' last friday but the wedding got called off - Id done my speech and everything. It was very sad but I am rather relieved I must say.

Hi to everyone else, theres been a new birth on my other thread and Im over the moon today!!! Got goose pimples

Jen xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ron - I remember seeing this from somewhere, just had to find it again.    She's having a nat pg and her dates were 16w 6d but they've revised them to 15w 5d  - stay PUPO  

Maddy - hope the scan went well and your've got ok to get going.

Mack - enjoy Spain - hope Smashie and Mashie to do.

Jen - It is poss. to have 2 embies put back and one of them divides into twins.  If she's over 40 they may have put 3 back, cos they make that exception then.    If you do Blasts ET Day 5/6 - and they haven't divided then they won't.

Got to rest loads today - out tonight for a BBQ, and DH has given me itinerary for tomorrow - apparently I have to be up at 7 - what am 

Hope everyone is ok.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good Evening

Thanks so much for all your words of reassurance & positive comments. I think I just got myself into such a state last night!!   I don't know what I'd do without you all!  

Mack - I heard Spain is 40'c at the moment..enjoy!!

Sue - Is it Ascot tomorrow??

Jo - At least you didn't have to do the speech!!!

Laura - I agree..sometimes too much information is dangerous!    Tell your DP to practise in the garden!!

Fran - Is it Bombay this time? 

Susie - Not long now..you ready for the off??

Have a lovely evening

Paranoid Ron
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi paranoid Ron, this is pessamystic Kyla - who is off for another scan tomorrow following some nasty sharp pains today. Called the clinic who decided I wasn't such a crazy person and are seeing me tomorrow.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ron - those dates I mentioned are her now, but the dates were changed way back.

Kyla - I am sure pains are fine, remember no bleed means no worries.    You have 2 so there must be loads of stretching needed to take place.    My calendar says I am due to start cramping again as next stage of stretching is about to happen and I am sure yours must happen quicker.

Just home from BBQ - must get to bed - it's Goodwood tomorrow.

Sleep well

Sue


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi all

Sue have a good day at Goodwood tommorrow & yes you get yourself to bed  

Good night all


Susie XX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Paranoid Ron - Glad you feeling a little better.  

Sue - Enjoy Goodwood.

Hope you all have a lovely weekedn I'm off to a wedding tomorrow and not back til sunday, its our 5 year anniversay too so nice that we are away and satying in a fanncy hotel for a couple of nights.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - Happy Anniversary!!! Have a lovely weekend..hope DP's speech goes well.

Sue - Enjoy Goodwood.

Kyla - Good luck at the scan today..as Sue said it's probably stretching..you'll get a lot of that, esp as it may touch upon the endo scar tissues too.  Let us know how you get on.   

DH managed to book next Friday off work, let's hope she's just waiting for her daddy, as he couldn't make the scan on Wed!!!

Gotta dash..Sam's screaming..think he objected to being put to bed!

Ron
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ron - ''she'' - bit of PMA there? 

Sue - Hope you enjoyed the races today.

Yep, probably Endo pain but worth checking out nonetheless - we got to see one wiggling which was uber cute. Both measure over an inch now which is just right.

Next scan is two week's Monday - the big NT one. Risk at my age is pretty small though, 1 in 950 or something like that so hoping all will be okay there.


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Kyla

Glad scan went really well & you saw a wiggling bubba.

Sue hope you had a good day at Goodwood.

Have a great weekend everyone

Susie XX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - Glad scan went well. When you having NT scan? In Brighton, we're referred to Kings College in London.

Sue- Hope you enjoyed Goodwood.

Susie - How are you?

Hi to everyone else.  Enjoy the weather

Ron
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

20th Aug - the Eastbourne hospital does them now apparently which is good. No more travelling to London unless it comes up high-risk and then you go to Kings.
Ugh, my cat Ben has just stepped on my keyboard and made my screen go weird, can't work out how to change it back. Darn cat


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

That's FIL's birthday - it's a good sign!!!  

Sam bangs on my laptop too so it changes all the keys & icons.. 

Susie - Better bank those credits or they'll get stolen!


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks Ron i have been to the bank XX


Susie XX


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Oh Girls xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I have 5 mins on my sister's computer before we are off home!!!

Haven't really had a chance for a good catch up so haven't read all your posts...but a huge congrats to Ronnie!!!            Laura texted me whilst we were away-Honey I am just so pleased for you-what a fantastic surprise, you must be over the moon xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Kyla and Sue-I am thinking of you lots girls and hope everything is going well for you and that you are starting to enjoy your pregnancies   

Hettie-I was so sorry to hear of your BFN-again Laura (bless her xx) kept me up to date-I know just how hard and difficult a BFN is so sending you a huge hug  

To all the other wonderful ladies a big hello   I know I have been absent for ages-let me explain after a week away-which was fab and just what we both needed we got back to find our computer was infected with a virus.....sat in the study for a few days and I had strict instructions from DH not to use it (like having lost a limb for me with FF!!) finally went off on thursday and should be back at SOME POINT this week!!! In the mean time I am now on day 6 of stims (off for a scan tomorrow morning) and have really missed you girls SOOOOO much     x

Will pop over and use the computer in the next few days if we are not back on line and update you-will also text Laura and Lou tomorrow!!

Miss you all
Love Maddy xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Goodwood was Glorious - very exciting and glad to have gone, so different from watching on box !  Even done some betting - Dh says we are down £12, but I know we lost £30 but on last race we won £36 - so I see it up £6.  The horse that won was "one great cat".    I wanted to bet on "Fat Boy" too thinking of Big Fella, but DH said no cos not relevant "we have big bird" - that horse came in 2nd  

Downside was it was a v. long day - out 12 hrs, and we turned down offer of dinner and clubbing.    Sat was spent in bed mainly asleep.

All of the partners wives were giving me pg/baby advice and then worryingly even some of the men were asking were we ready and had we much to do and get.    Um yes have you seen the state of the room   Mentioned it to DH who said maybe we are being a bit too laid back cos they know how long it takes.  Still meant he didn't do anything this w/e tho.

Copter was interesting - def better than a plane.  The sudden bends and turns were a bit   and the shock and going from ground straight up and suddenly seeing lots of ground and view.

At the BBQ - with a little help from my friend and me "having the look" my condition is official and out there  
There was this man that asked "how did I feel about having a baby in later life ?"  me      he said he "was a journalist of 30yrs and could pin people's ages to within 2 yrs, and whilst I wasn't in my 20's I wasn't 40's either, so he reckoned 35 !"    I thanked him and walked away.

Later I heard him guess another age at 58 - he's 54 - so me thinks take 4 yrs of off my 35 - makes me 31   - later life clearly starts early in his life  


Maddy - good luck with scan, fingers crossed your bod is as it should be !  Welcome back from hols.

Hettie - hope Rye was good and done the job, welcome home too.

Laura - hope the wedding and Anniversary were a great time  

Kyla - phew glad reassurance scan did just that.  I wondered (in the night) if you are overdoing it and not resting enough, I say this cos when I've been jobbing and get cramp I stop and rest (no boast) and feel so much better - so wonder if it is a warning sign 

Eastbourne NT scan is v. good - didn't feel rushed at all (unlike IVF clinic sometimes),  everything explained and plenty of time to look at lo.  Some places you have to pay or give a donation for scan pic.  We were given ours and didn't see any sign or paying required.

Ok done in now.

Have a good wk everyone !

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Maddy - Welcome back hun!!! Hope this tx is 'the one' for you   

Sue - Goodwood sounded great..hope you managed to rest plenty whilst you were there!

Stuck indoors this am as DH's car is being fixed as I pranged it 2 weekends ago  . HV coming round this pm for Sam's 8-10 month check, then after that I'm outta here!! 

Have a great day everyone

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi All,

Ron - Glad DH gets to come with you, I think your having a girl too.  And I think Sue is too and Kyla is having a double trouble with 2 little lads!  

Maddy -   Hope you get comp back soon... you'l go crazy in that 2ww otherwise!

Sue - Helicopter??!!  Scary! Glad you had a fab time showing of your lovely belly!  

Kyla - Glad your scan went well.

Fran - Hows you?

Susie - Is it your appointment wed?  I'm at Barts tom for my pre-op, shame we are missing eachother by a day we could have 'done lunch'!

Jen - How are you doing?  

Wedding was fab, how the rich live a! Tim proposed with his granny's engagment ring which was nice, I said yes but as we are having such a hard time at the mo not going to be a wedding this year, he is trying his best though.

Off work today, so glad as I'm shattered.. far too much champers!


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Ya everyone

Hope you all had a great weekend. I have a message from Jen her internet connections on her work PC have changed & she can no longer post on FF at the moment from work. She can read posts so she will be able to keep up with whats going on. She may be able to send the odd post now & then when she is out of work hours but will struggle so she sends you all lots of love & hopes everyhthing goes well with Babies & treatment ahead for everyone on this thread.

Laura - Wow congratulations on your engagement that is fab news.      i am very pleased for you. Maybe sorting out plans for a wedding next year or so will give you other things to think about? His grans engagement ring that is so romantic & lovely whats it like?? Good luck for your appoinment tommorrow it is a shame it is'nt wend as we could of done lunch. Sure there will be another time we can meet up. I love champagne i must admit me & DH have a soft spot for it but i havent been able to drink for 18 months due to medication & i do miss the odd glass  Get some rest.   XX

Maddy - welcome back & i hope your computer gets fixed soon. It is amazing how hooked you get with this site  Hope your scan went well.

Ron - Hope you are ok & had a chance to escape the house now.

Kyla - Gosh don't we keep haing trouble keeping our 7's it is a full time job watching them!!  

Fran - Hope you are well.

Sue - You think like me i would of said we were up by £6 as well!  Sounded a long day & clubbing after i can't do that so i can understand you were not up for it. Sounds like you had a great time anyway.

Hi to everyone else hope you are all ok.

2 days before my appoinment & yes i am excited still , i am waiting for me to start getting nervous & worried because i am sure it will happen.

Bye Bye 

Susie XXX


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi everyone!

Rye was great - very picturesque and lots of interesting shops. It was a really relaxing holiday, which is just what DH and I needed. Feel refreshed and all raring to go now! I have booked the open evenings at The Lister and Holly House. I will also check out the threads here on FF. I have also got my follow-up appointment at Barts on the 2nd Oct, which I will probably go to, to sort out getting copies of my notes and to arrange to get my frosties moved. DH and I are feeling quite positive again now about TTC. Also planning to try and lose a bit of weight and have plenty of BD! 

Laura - congratulations!!! Was it a surprise? Did he get down on one knee? It's so exciting planning a wedding!   

Maddy - great to hear from you. It was so thoughtful of you to think of me during the 2ww. It was a real bummer but I'm ready to try again now at a new clinic.  Good luck with your cycle this time - I am really hoping it works for you. 

Susie - good luck for Wednesday. I always find it quite exciting starting treatment and there isn't really any need to feel nervous. Let us know how it goes. 

Ron - hope you got to enjoy some sunshine today. It is still lovely and hot here.  

Sue - wow, Goodwood sounded like a lovely day out, with a helicopter ride as well - fantastic! Hope you have a couple of restful days to recover. Thanks for the welcome home! You were right about Rye and fish! We had a wonderful meal though in a really posh fish restaurant in Rye (red mullet for starter, followed by lobster! and a really nice bottle of wine ).

Kyla - good luck with the scan. I'm sure everything will be fine. Hope your DH has recovered now. 

Hi to everyone else. Got to go and make a spaghetti bolognaise ready for DH getting back from work later. Hope everyone has a good evening.

Hettie x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good Evening

Laura - Wow! What a lovely surprise!!! Was it on the cards What's the ring like? We want a pic!!!! The trip to HK must have done wonders for DP!!  

Hettie - Pleased to hear you had a lovely time away & you're ready to go back on the rollercoaster.  I always felt better being proactive about next step etc.  Good luck hun.   

Jen - I was only wondering to myself what you're up to at the mo..take care of yourself & post when you can..we miss you!

Susie - Oooo...only 2 more sleeps...hope you've got a 'mag' for DH!!!   Also be prepared to wait around so have some good reading materials.  BTW Caluccio's is a wonderful Italian restaurant just opposite Bart's so if you have a wait for the scan in pm, spoil yourself!!!

Car now fixed & HV been - Sam passed with flying colours.  In fact HV said he's ahead for his age so I'm very proud!!! We managed to catch up with Fran & Teagan...drank their tea & scoffed their biccies!!    Teagan is as gorgeous as ever, playing ball with Sam.  

Gotta go, dinner beckons.

Have a lovely evening everyone

Ron
x


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Ya Hettie

Sorry i forgot you were back from your holidays. Sounds like you had a fab time & you got lots of time for relaxation & reflection which is what was needed. Well you have been busy setting up two appointment for open evenings are they very soon?? or is there a waiting list??

Hi Ron  

We have allready thought we should get some special reading/looking material   for him as you have all been saying that the stuff there looks over used & sticky      Yes i think i will also take a book for me & DH & a few trashy girls mags to read thanks for the info on the good italian aswell we may well use it for lunch or after we are finished   

Have a nice evening everyone


Susie XX


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Susie - good luck for tom. I can't believe the date has arrived - so I'm sure you can't.    Carluccio's I second (actually it was us that introduced Ron to the place, so can't believe she got in there first with the rec  )    Best thing to do is have lunch go back for Barts pm and then afterwards go back and treat yourself to afternoonies - lemon tart is well recommended !

Hettie - glad you enjoyed Rye, we get there and then wonder why - it seems a bit boring to us, but maybe cos we've done it so often - we should see it through your eyes  

Jen - hope you can post otherwise you are going to feel so lonely    - enjoy your hols, which must be soon.

Laura - congrats - is Nan's ring nicer than your first one 

Ron - I'm not surprised HV was happy with Sam - you should be proud - he is wonderful or am I biased too 

Friend on her way here now - she's being induced tom. so final goodbye.

Hope everyone has a good day.

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Never did go to Carluccio's but there is also a very good chinese down past the Old Bailey that DH & I went to a couple of times. mmm mmm chinese 

Home today to try to get some rest. Absolutley shattered this past week. Thought I was tired before but it has really hit me now. Been reading a twin book and there are so many extra things to worry about (lots of good tips too but still!!!).

Off to drop my exemption form into the doctors today. Been meaning to do it for a fortnight but been too busy.

DH & I went to see Transformers on Sunday night and I really enjoyed it! Cheesy but very good.


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello all hope you are all ok.

Sue - thanks for the info on where to eat & what to eat  .
Thanks for your kind thoughts about tommorrow, i just can't wait until the end of wendnesday & then i will know more about when my tx will start. God this is really happening at last is'nt it??  

Thanks everyone on this thread for helping me through my waiting for this first appointment you have all been great to speak to & have really helped me work out some things in my head.

Have a Lovely evening

Susie XX


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Kyla - excellent idea, take tom. as well if need be    Careful with those books - you can read too much !

Susie - bless you, sounding hormonal already.

Reflex today guessed what I had predicted - head is bad cos of sinus' which according to book happen as side effect in pg, and my back is bad - but I guess that is a good sign as things are growing  

Might go to bed soon 

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Susie - Only 1 more sleep..ooo...bet you can't wait!!!! Wishing you a very smooth & non frustrating day tomorrow & hopefully you'll be able to go very very soon.   

Sue - 15 weeks!!! Has your energy picked up yet?

Kyla - Rest rest & yet more rest with you..you obviously need it..remember you're doubling the work of everyone who's not having twins!!

I came home from work tonight to find EPU in Brighton have left a message on our answerphone saying that they've cancelled Friday's clinic along with my scan  . I have to re-book with them tomorrow..it'll prob be next week now..not happy!  

Ron
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ron -  can you get to the Eastbourne one if you need to? They can normally get you in the next day and do weekends too... Bloody annoying of them though. Grrrr

Sue - LOL, I feel the need to nap around 3.30 - nice so far but got to go back to work tomorrow and then what will I do? 

Laura - Meant to say congrats on the engagement. I think it's a positive step for you both.

Susie - Good luck for tomorrow!

Kyla xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

How is everyone?

Susie - Bet you all excited??  You gonna be in bed by 10pm I bet, desperate to get to sleep!!  Sure it will all go great tomorrow.  

Sue - 15 weeks!    Only 5 weeks til you find out  big fella is a big bird!!!

Ron -   grrrrrr!

Kyla - you rest up and enjoy the excuse for putting your feet up!

Maddy- Good luck tom, I assume you will be having another scan.

Lou - Are you ok?  Not seen you on for a while.  

I had my pre-op today, was pretty dull, they told me I should be back to work in 48 hours The consultant said 1-2 weeks!!? Now I don't know what to tell work tomorrow?    Went to spitalfields for dinner afterwards with  my chum which was nice, tired now, think i did too much at the weekend.

XX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - Trouble is I'm supposed to be waiting 10 days between scans & EPU mentioned they have appts either on Thurs or next week.  Not sure whether Thurs is still too early & I certainly don't want to wait until next week..Grrr...why don't things ever run smoothly?? I'd like to be boring & dull at times & not have my bp raised every 5 minutes!!! Sorry..rant nearly over!!

I remember on my 1st tri I used to come home from work totally shattered, eat dinner & almost fall into bed straightaway. I wish I could do the same now!    Sam is not going through the night, in fact he seems to be worse & I'm soooooooooo knackered.  

Laura - I'd believe the consultant - if you tell work to expect you to be away for 1-2 weeks & if you're back early, then it's a bonus for them

Ron
x


----------



## Cherry Tree (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I've not been on here for a while and I'm totally lost again  

Welcome back Hettie, glad you had a good time.

Susie - good luck today, hope you got a good nights sleep. I'm due to start my next cycle in sept so we might be cycle buddies  

Laura - Congrats on the engagement, how exciting, were you expecting it?

Sorry for everyone that I've missed, hope you're all ok.

xxx


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi,

Is everyone well? And having fun! 

Susie - hope it all went well today and you are ready to start. Looking forward to hearing all about it!  The open evenings I have booked are at the end of Aug. for the Lister, but the Holly House Aug open evening was fully booked ( I am on the cancellation list though) so it probably won't be till the end of Sep. which is a bit annoying as I would like to make a decision in Sep so I can book a consultation.

Ron - hope you have managed to sort out the new scan date. I know what you mean when you say you just wish things ran smoothly - I have days like that too!  

Kiki - hi, yes thanks, I had a great little holiday, just what I and DH needed after the bfn. Do you know when your treatment is going to start? Loads and loads of luck! 

Sue - I know what you mean about Rye - I loved it there, but I feel as though I have 'done' Rye now so don't think I will go back for a while. We were lucky though, as the weekend we got there, a medieval festival was taking place, so we watched jousting, archery, cannon-fire while drinking potent cider which was fun! 

Hi to Laura, Kyla, Jen, Maddie and everyone else!

I have been decorating today. We had a mini-extension built a while ago for a downstairs loo and utility room, so I have been painting the first coat of paint on the walls and ceiling. So pleased I have made myself start it - I find that is the most difficult part of DIY!

Bye! 
Hettie x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Aft'noon

Susie - hope your've heard what you want to hear today and it's good news 

Maddy - scan today ?   hope it was good news too.

Kyla - tiredness at long last, thought I was making it up     Still god knows how your managing.

Hettie - wow painting - I used to do that, and must again in the near future - last yrs extension still awaits and it was built for baby.

Ron - energy  mmmm, well today crawled out at 9 am (I boast) fed cats, poured cereal into a bowl and ate it, went back up to shower back stood there looking and thought faff, can't be doing with all that washing and drying - need to lie down        Have done a bit of garden today tho.

As for yourself - yes a very big   to the EPU and Bn.    Surely there must be another day soon, or have you booked to go next door.    Also heard the news today - hope you and DH are ok - or is this just the effects we were discussing prob. this time last yr 

Laura - def. book 1-2 wks off - if you feel like going back earlier great, or then again see it as bonus hols -     After my Laps - they said should be back after 3-4 days - pah to that.

As for you and this Big Bird theory, well as far as I am aware it is only yourself and DH that think that - is there something I am missing there  

DH and I were doing a crossword and the answer was Kevin - off the top of my head I said that's a no name, DH agreed - phew I'm thinking, only for him to follow it with it would never suit a girl !

Hope you all have a good eve.   I'm off to do something.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good evening

Hettie - Hats off to you for painting & decorating.  My friend's DH always said you need good Karma to do jobs like that otherwise everything would go wrong!!!    I think the worst job about p&d is the preparation & cutting in... 

Medieval weekend sounds great.  We only live down the road & should make an effort to visit! 

Susie - Hope today went well & you're now on schedule to start.

Sue - Yes, we heard about the redundo this am via the bbc website  .  Our dept has only just been done so I think we're safe.  Even if we're not, it's not the end of the world if we do get made redundant.  I'd be happy with the cash!!!  

Ooo yes I managed to rebook my scan for tomorrow morning at 9:15.  Apparently they cancelled clinic on Friday due to a doctors' training day..DH said more like a golfing day..grrr!

Welcome back Kiki.

Have a good evening everyone

Ron
xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi all,

Hettie - Maybe you could book your consults for both of them and then cancel one after you have been to the open eve's?  Just a suggestion from little miss impatient annie!

Ron - Oh exciting. Can DH come with you tom?  

Maddy - Hope all is going well.  

Susie - Well??  I'm bet your still sruffing your face in that nice italian (restaurant that is)!  

Sue - I chicken out of telling my bss anything today, I get embarrassed and so does he which makes it worse so have avoided the subject! 

Kiki - welcome back.  

Lou - Hope your ok?

No news from me, met DP at the tapas bar and then went to see simpsons movie.  

XX


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ron - sitting here hoping that you now know the news and all is well - I have everything crossed  

Gosh - my energy - didn't wake until after 9 today  

Hope everyone has a good day.

Sue


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Ron - hope it all went well today. Thinking of you. 

Susie - hi, how did you get on with your appointment yesterday. Hope it all made sense! 

Laura - that might be a good idea. It might stress me out though, as I have to get a referral letter from the GP, so I would need to know which clinic I'm going to and I need to sort out getting my notes from Barts (and the frozen embies, but I realise that would be after the consultation) It all seems a bit of a nightmare to me (I do get easily stressed out!) I phoned up Holly House today for a brochure and to check if they had room yet on the Aug. open evening - no. 

Sue - glad you are sleeping well! Is the baby still going to be in the extension?!! Pink or blue? 

Hettie x


----------



## Cherry Tree (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Ron - how was the scan today? Hope it went ok  

Sue I'm soooo jealous that you got up after 9 I'd been at work for over 2hrs by then  

Hettie my treatment should hopefully be starting in september. 

Susie - hope everything went ok  

Hope you're all enjoying the sun.

Take care

xx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi

Thanks for your good wishes.

Jury still out..the yolk & sac have grown a bit more but still no hb/fp.  Have to be scanned again next week then they'll decide what to do.

Don't know what to think..

Sorry no personals..

Ron
x


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Ron

you know where I am if you need to chat  
try not to focus on the negative as it could just as well be all good.

Fran


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ron - oh hon, I can see why you're not sure. Hope it's all okay and not a blighted ovum or something. If things have grown though, that is a good thing right?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ron -   I'm not sure about what advise I can give as I've never had to learn everything about actually being preg.  I will have all my fingers and toes crossed that the little one will continue to grow and be beating away by next week.  

Hettie - I'm a social worker... stress is my middle name!    The privat places I went to said that they would call the clinics to get past notes and letter from GP prior to my consult and I didn't have to do it.  But that was Notts and Bourne Hall, they told me I didn't have to do it, just sign a form to agree to sharing my notes?  I did get my notes from Barts was £10, so I could juts photocopy them myself and send them on to whoever i wanted to.  Just to pre warn you barts make you wait 3 weeks after your consult and then a further 4 weeks to get a copy of your notes!!  

Sue - At the weekend I don't wake til midday!  

Susie - Update please?


I've had a crap day at work and have another crap day tomorrow. Still at least its friday!


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Hettie - yes baby will be in the extension and DH says there is no rush to paint cos it's already pink (plaster) so just perfect for a big bird !

Kiki - don't worry, I am sure you are not the only jealous one.  Just hope you can cope with work and the tiredness doesn't hit like mine has.

Ron - sorry that it's still not clear cut, I agree with Kyla, the sign that there has been some growth must be promising.  Remember I can be around if you need - just shout.

Fran - wow Teagan's 15 months.

Susie - I am assuming news wasn't so good 

Laura - enjoy your crap day  

Kyla - 10 days to go, woo hoo.

Sue


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Sorry everyone for not posting before.......

I can honestly say that i have been sulking, stressing, moaning you name it but i am ok now just looking forward & not back   

The morning part of the appointment went great my scan showed no endo had came back yet & DH's SA was Fab she said she had not seen one that good in ages. I think she said to get a normal sample you have to have 20 thousand normal & he had 110 thousand   you can imagine how big his head got after that!!! 

In the afternoon we were to see the consultant but we did not even get that far. We were taken into a room by the consultants assistant & told the PCT would not fund my IVF with my BMI being 31.5 it had to be 30 or below. What is so annoying is my consultant that referred me told them that i had lost nearly 2 & half stone in a year & had got down to a BMI of 32 at the time & they sent for me for this appointment & not once had anyone told me my BMI had to be 30. I lost all the weight cos i knew myself that the healther weight i was the more chance i would have of getting pregnant & most books etc i read recommended at least a BMI of 30. So they have told me i had to come back in three months to see if i was at a bmi of 30 & go from there. If they had warned me before at least i would of either just starved myself more or known it was my fault that i had to wait. 
I pointed out that the reason for all my problems was endo & they had removed it all in March & the longer there is until treatment it could come back & cause other problems. She just would'nt listen & was so cold, i had to get out of the room & left DH trying to say can she not loose the weight & call for appointment when she has cos it could take less time than 3 months & she still said no. She was such a cold person & just did not try to listen or talk or help at all.

I am ok now, we were both so excited that we had the appointment & we were there with all the other couples starting & all the time we were never going to start soon.  Just felt like a bit of a kick in the teeth.  We have booked the appoinment for 7th Nov at Barts & if they can't promise that i can start asap we have an appoinment booked for Holly house for 21st Nov as back up cos we feel we can't wait much longer my body clock is ticking & my endo could cause lots of problems too. DH also said this morning that if i loose the weight quicker we will go to Holly House even earlier i think he has had enough of all the waiting. 

Sorry ranting over 

I am so looking forward to our break in Scotland next week & DH's mum is going to look after our foster daughter for 3 days for us so we can have a good rest. 

Sorry again for taking so long to post on here. Thankyou very much for all asking how it went.

Sorry for lack of personals i have to start packing at some point & my washing machine has just finshed & i think Harry might be waking,

Speak Soon

Love Susie XX 




Speak Soon

Love Susie XX


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Ron - so sorry you going through this. Hope for better news at the next scan. it's a horrible experience getting inconclusive results. The waiting game is awful. Fancy finding out about redundancies from the bbc! 

Laura - Congrats on your engagement! I'm doing ok thanks. Just getting through the weeks until I go for further testing in NYC and at St Mary's. Had my 2nd due date this week to get through which I managed with no tears and not really noticing. I think sometimes taking a break from FF can be a good thing. I don't want to bring people down and having lost faith sometimes I need to recharge batteries. I hope your day isn't too crappy and some sunshine is coming through.

Kyla -  Hope you get your second wind soon. Nearly through the first tri soon. Wow!

Sue - can't believe how fast your ticker has moved on. I'm tempting fate and getting another big house project started round the corner from my first house in Margate. So if all goes pear shaped again this year ttc then at least I'll be busy. will yours be done then?

Hettie - that reminds me to get my notes. I seem to remember it not being too difficult last year, just a bit of a wait. I've sent off my letter today.

Maddy - how are things going?

Susie - what an awful time you had at the consultation. Can't believe they treated you like that. Not nice at all. I hope that you don't take it to heart and let them knock your confidence. You sound pretty chipper though and Nov will be here before you know it. 

Sorry if I've missed anyone. Have a good day and weekend.

Lou
x


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi all,

Ron - it must be such a worry to have to wait another week. Really hope you get good news. 

Susie - what a frustrating day. They really should have told you that when you were sent the appointment so you knew what the situation was. Good luck with losing the weight. Stay positive! 

Lou - hi, good to hear from you. Are you going to send £10 with your letter to get your notes? Is that how it works?  

Sue -pink plaster! mmmm....sounds nice.....men! 

Laura - thanks for warning me Barts take a while. I think I will put a letter (and cheque?) in the post very soon. Hope you have a stress-free weekend! 

I've been varnishing window frames all day outside in the baking sunshine. Started off in shorts and suntop, finished in jeans, oversized t.shirt and hat because I was so worried about getting sunburnt! Windows look good though. Second coat tomorrow - yawn!

Have a good evening. Glass of wine and Big Brother for me! 

Hettie x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Just at work, about to head to the pub so must be quick.

Susie - Thats Poo!!!!  Your Barts appointment is on my birthday!!  

Lou - I have my 1st year due date ina  couple of weeks, not looking forward to it, last year was awful and to add to it my pussy cat just dropped down dead too!  Glad you made it through ok.  

Hettie - Yes I just sent a cheque off with a letter, it has to be signed by both of you I beleive.  Amazing how many mistakes were in my notes!  

XX


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Laura - do you mean your cat has just died now? sorry to hear that. Very sad to lose a furbaby. Thanks for reminding me we both need to sign. Doh. Obviously forgot that.

Hettie - nope I just sent the letter. No doubt that will slow things up even more.

Lou
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Susie - That is really naughty of Bart's/GP for not telling you that.   If you lose 2lb a week (which is the sensible achievement) then you'll be on the rollercoaster before you know it.   

Hettie - Decorating is only fun if you're in the mood!! I have utmost respect for Lou & Sue for renovating the whole house!  

Lou - Lovely to hear from you.  You do what you need to do..we're always here when you pop in! 

Laura - Hope your day wasn't as bad as you predicted. 

Take care & have a lovely weekend.

Ron
x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi girls

The lovely Susie I see has updated you on my situation. Work have changed my internet access and I cant post anymore. How dare they when Im about to start my treatment! What am I going to do when I need to rant and rave about DH now?!?! Poor Susie is going to get it in the ear from me because luckily we'd already exchanged email addresses! Anyone else care to help her out!!! - if so pls PM your email address. I can email to my hearts content from work Susie can vouch for that!!!!

Problem is that at home I very rarely get a chance to get on the computer because DH hogs it. Plus at the moment Im doing so much decorating, I have a hundred and one jobs to do before tx starts. But I will try to keep in touch as much as I can.

You are right Ron I do feel very lonely without you all. Ive missed you all so much. Run Im so sorry to hear that the scan is still keeping you on tenter hooks. I hope its just because its early days. Im thinking of you darling    

Hettie - you sound well and Im glad you had a good holiday. We are thinking of going to Rye for the day next week and taking my mum.

Laura - congratulations on your engagement! So pleased your OH has managed to sort himself out. HK was definitely a case of absense makes the heart grow fonder! Was it really romantic.

Im due on any day now. Today is CD28. Im hoping that I dont come on until sunday because that will mean I can start injecting the day after I come back from holiday. Im worried about feeling grouchy and headachey in the hot sun. Apart from that I feel quite excited, it seems like Ive been waiting for so long.

If the first time doesnt work Im definitely going to ISIS in Colchester and Ive already booked my consultation for October! I know its negative to think this way but I have to have a plan B formulated in my mind.

I really do miss you all. Hello to everyone else, Sue, Kyla, Maddy, Lou, Kiki and of course Susie  
And love to anyone Ive missed

Jen xxx


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi All

Just a little note to say hi & bye & all look after yourselfs. 

I am off on holiday to Scotland in the morning & will catch up with you all next week.

Jen i hope your af held off until Sunday for you & you stay excited as tx gets closer. Hope you get you info day this week as you hoped you would. Look after yourself.   

Susie XXX


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Sue -   and calm, so sorry for you, what a let down.  I should imagine it's more annoying to be told different facts than we can't help you right now.    Have you found a thread of girls in a similar situ     I was wondering what a US clinic's stance would be on this BMI thing - they must come across it as a daily occurrence.  Enjoy Scotland - sounds as tho, it's perfect timing.

Jen  - enjoy yours hols, can't remember if you said where you were going - but have a great time and before you know it your'll be back and high up that rollercoaster  
Do be cautious about emailing from work, same as your internet connection posts - maybe a reason why they changed.    My DH's company have someone specifically to check whose doing what and where they are looking.

Lou - good luck again in Margate and make plenty of money for all those tests.  Will mine be finished  mmm - well I've grudginly culled my list (much to DH's relief cos a couple of jobs he didn't want to see done) and if I stop resting maybe - when I rest DH gets laptop out and works - so some w/e's only one thing gets done.  

Maddy - thinking of you and hope your tx is going as planned.

Ron - thinking of you too.

Today, we see another of Dh's cousins - the one who saw me looking at some children, and said "you don't want one of those, they are so not you!!!!!!!!"  - so should be interesting  

Hope you all have a good day too.

Sue


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Girls

Susie - Have fab time in scotland, I love scotland, its so beautiful.  

Lou - Sorry no, my furbaby died last year on my babies due date   great timing!  This year it coincides with my op... maybe a blesing as will keep my mind occupied (and I'll be unconsicous for some of it!).  

Jen - Oh exciting, not long nw!!  Have a fab holiday.  

Ron - how are you feeling?  

Any way had a nice weekend, friday I went out with my friend and then stayed at hers, played with her little one most of the morning then got home about 2pm.  Then Tim had seen a cockateil when he was out on his bike and a lady up the road had a house fire and lost all her cockatails alst week so we decided to go back with some birdseed and try to catch it.. no luck but was a good excuse to spend some time walking around the local forest... weather was lovely.  Then we watched a film last night and had some curry (mmm) and then today I have been boxing up stuff and having a clear out, got some stuff to put on ebay (never done that before) stuff to go into storage (at Tim's sisters) and stuff for my dad's boot fair.  So hopefully my feng sui (?) is going to be fab once all the boxes are gotten rid of!!  I love it when I actaully achieve something!!  

Back to work tom (groan!)

XX


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Thank God-I AM BACK  
   
   

Have really missed you all so much xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Computer man just gone out front door and I am straight on-need to have a good read back to catch up on all your news xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Welcome back Maddy Moo!!! We missed you too!   Just in time for EC! fab!


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Welcome back Maddy - "need to to have a good read back to catch up on all your news"  - well it seems as tho. we need to catch up on your news - "Just in time for EC"  


Saw m/w this am - everything is fine, no worries - all tests ok, bp has dropped nicely and hb sounded fantastic at 140 - she said "chugging like a train"  - so ticker seems appropriate      - maybe this is happening 

Hope you are all fine - have a good day, think I might

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Morning

Welcome back Maddy  Ditto - EC? I thought that was months off. What's the story? 

I'm at home, resting. Had yet more pains yesterday. Spent the day on a role that requires more standing and movement and had a couple of shooting pains that actually had me crying out.
Called M/W who said go home and rest. If it doesn't go away, or I start to spot then I have to call them but I'm hoping resting will do the trick. Things are tricky this week as it's when the placentas start to take over looking after the baby and one of those big hurdles to get over.

Anways, hope you are all okay. Sue - great news on your apt. 140 is a good rate. Bet it was cool to hear.

Kyla xx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Kyla - a v. good idea, hopefully resting should ease cramps - it always did for me, so even at home do nothing. !!!!!        You are right it is a crucial stage starting now and you really need to take it easy - one of the reasons why I prob, was so rough that day at Bluewater - fainting etc - it's all signs that you need to listen and stop.

After reading your post I had to check you ticker - can't believe your've almost passing 1st tri too.

I sound like such an old wise bird on this topic now already  

M/w also shocked me today - Have I started making a birth plan etc     She said some Docs see IVF as important and C-section no questions, others say IVF is irrelevant normal pg, natural delivery.    So I think it's best not to set my hopes on anything esp. if the Doc is right I get all these conditions I might get - it will make my plans irrelevant.

She also said I ought to prepare that in 4 wks time I will be half way there and more shockingly if I gave birth in 7+ wks chance baby would live.

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - Wow, that is a sobering thought. Nearly half way there...  What do you mean? You ARE wise? 

Yep, I'm almost out of the first tri-mester. Another reason why I want to take it easy this week, we are so close to getting to the next stage that I don't want to risk anything. Timing with work could be better - unfortunately my boss is off this week and I'm meant to be covering for her but this is one of the few times I should really be selfish and put myself first rather than work.

I went through birth options with the m/w at my booking and she said as it's twins they might lean towards C-section anyway, in case 1st one is fine but 2nd has problems. I just want what is best for them. If there was only one baby I would go for natural but with two I think I would rather c-s to be safe, you know?

Some men are outside putting up scaffolding for our neighbour. We are both detached but she needs our alleyway to reach the side of her house - she is have her facia's re-done so no more chance of naps for me. Probably time to get up now anyways


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Girls

You are right so much to catch up on  

Ron Laura did let me know about your scan last week-I'm not sure when you're going back for another (sorry if you have typed that-just had brain overload with all the news  ) but I want you to know I am thinking of you-I think I got on at my brothers a week or two ago-everything seems a bit of a daze right now  

Kyla and Sue gald to see our lovely pregnant ladies are doing well-and good to see that you are relaxing Kyla-sounds like a good time to be taking things easy and putting yourself and those little ones first   I have to say I agree with Kyla-Sue you are our "wise old bird"!!!!  

Laura Hun-you have been a total star    to me over the last few weeks-it has been so strange andf I have been lost without FF and the dreaded ********!!!

Girls i know I have missed so many of you out-totally useless!!!   

Oh before I start on my news Kyla how is Nicky-I was pretty sure she was cycling around the same time as me-send her a big hug when you see her xxxx

My update.....
I have doen a completely new protocol this time "Cetrotide/Orgalutran protocol" I think it may laso be known as the antagonist but not sure there....
Have some good size follicles this time but (I really should be honest with you all) I have found it really hard to be too enthusiastic this cycle, in fact I would even say I have felt as though I am going through the motions for the majority of the time. I just don't dare get excited or too happy because of the whole fert crap last time-tomorrow is ec but it is thursday that is making me feel the most anxious...

Good news is that after counselling with not just my counsellor but also our resident "wise old bird" we have set back our moving date and I am just trying to think of this as the next satge, not the last cycle which after the last time I was so definite about. Who knows what the next 2 days will bring, but the one thing I do know is that I'm glad to be back on here for all your support xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I'm just washing my dressing gown and getting my bag ready-have a very early start have to leave on a very early train   

Anyway thats my little update    hope you are all having a good tuesday x

Love Maddy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Maddy - I have heard of your protocol, I think it's American. Nicky is downregging (has cyst issues) but text me today to say she stims from Saturday). I will say hi.
Best of luck for tomorrow honey. I know how you feel, but even 'going through the motions' can work too you know? I will stay hopeful for you, how's that?

Sue - I said wise, LOL, Maddy said OLD!


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hold on...didn't Sue say old first.....?


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

- very  

Maddy I did indeed say old - that was my mistype   and thanks to you two for bringing it to my notice    

Maddy - good luck for EC and more importantly Thurs - remember don't look into the future just one day at a time.  For now focus on the fact that you have good eggies and the fact that the druggies are so different from ever before - so who knows, but deal with Thurs on Thurs and the big test on big test day.    No pressure but it does seem like you are next to follow on from Kyla  

Hence you won't see my EDD - it's now this wk I'm dealing with.

Thanks for reminding me - Kyla - I had been meaning to ask was Nicky joining us or had she decided to have more time out - wish her luck.

Kyla - don''t worry your boss is not there and you are supposed to covering - your've only feeling guilty cos "it's just pg and not a sickness" but if you were sick you couldn't be there - so the end, they'll survive and if they don't well just laugh cos come Mat Leave they will have to  

Next ........ 

Sue


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

1 day at a time has been my motto since the beginning, I know I keep going on about counselling but it really is that that has helped me to chnge the way i think!
Glad we pointed out your mistake Sue you "wise bird" hold on.....are you the "wise bird with a big bird"......
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

So what do you girls think? Should I take off tomorrow too? Thurs and Fri I can definately sit at my desk all day as all the support staff are back. In all honesty I haven't had much pain today at all, which is probably becuase I have sat on the bed all day (or in it) watching TV. What do you think? I haven't had any sick since last Nov (which was a migraine) so my record is pretty good...

Sue - As ever, the voice of reason.  I was trying to rhyme big fella with wise bird somehow but not succeeding!


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Kyla-don't think twice Hun-take tomorrow and then if you can be sure you can take it easy go in for thurs and fri xxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Kyla - if it was me and if you are going through what I've been through - I would def. take tomorrow off - esp. as your sick record is good - well even it wasn't I would.   This is far, far more important.   The fact that your've had no pain today maybe a good thing but it maybe just the rest that's done it - I certainly felt loads better resting allday.

What if you went in and the cramps were something and suddenly took a turn for the worse, how would you feel about your work then 

Plus my DH says they are always a bit wary of staff that just take one day sick and then are back to normal the next day - but that might depend on work knowing your situ 

Well DH would like you to think I am the wise bird with the big bird but I am sticking to a wise bird with a big fella.   

Maddy - I like the motto - hang onto it.

DH is on his way home with fish and chippies - I can handle them.

Have a good eve.

Sue


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey girls

Just popping in to see that everyone is ok 

not been on here much but do think of you all and will try and post more   


Tracey xxxx


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi everyone!

Maddy - Wow, good luck for EC TOMORROW!!!  You have timed treatment well with work (but not with your computer!) You can make up for it during your 2 week wait!  The new protocol sounds interesting. Impressed Barts are trying something that's not run-of-the-mill. Will be thinking of you over the next few days. 

Tracey - hi, good to hear from you. I'm sure you are being kept busy at the moment. Are you enjoying being a mummy? Bet it is wonderful! 

Kyla - I would say take tomorrow off, best to be safe than worry about it. You can say that you spoke to your midwife and she said to rest as you were having pains (that's presuming work knows?) If they don't, then I think you are due another migraine! 

Sue - wise bird, big bird, old bird ..... I'm getting confused by all these birds!  Fantastic news that your midwife is so happy with you - I really think you are going to have to start accepting that YOU ARE PREGNANT!!! 

Well, I have sent off the letter today to Barts asking them to send me my notes. Hope they don't take too long, as I really want to move on to my FET as soon as possible. Also tried phoning Holly House and the Lister yesterday to find out what their success rates are for FETs with blasts. Not much luck. Holly House have said they will send me info, but I have already asked for a brochure via their website and also over the phone and not received one yet  , so will wait and see if it turns up. The Lister put me through to their embryologists and it was an answer machine so left a message, but no-one has phoned me back. I have the Info evening at the Lister on the 3rd Sep if DH and I like what we see/hear there, then we will probably book a consultation with them as the Holly House info evening is not till the end of Sep, and really want to have a consultation booked by then.

Hope everyone is okay and having a good evening! 

Hettie x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good Evening Girls

Kyla - Def take tomorrow off..you don't want any 'what ifs', do you??

Sue - I want the EDD on your bio THIS WEEK!!!!  

BTW girls, I forgot to mention this (but have said it to Sue already), have you done anything about joining an antenatal group..NHS/NCT?  I found it totally invaluable, not just for information before the birth but also the support network after your babes are born.  There will be times when they're screaming & you have absolutely no idea what's wrong (usually nothing serious!!) but it's always nice to know you're not alone going through various problems at different stages of their development.  Also, it's lovely to meet up with the ladies of the group esp when the babes are around the same age.  I still meet up with my group every week & it's so lovely to see them all developing, each one doing different things at different stages. 

Sue before you say it again, my decision to join an antenatal group has nothing to do with me working in an office, because although I'm a people person, I don't 'need' to be with people constantly.  In your position (being at home all day & in a village location), I feel it's more important for you to be able to be in contact with people.  Also, it's always nice for BF/BB to have other playmates.

There..I'm off my soap box now!  

Maddy - Wow!!!!! Good luck for tomorrow hun..I'll be thinking of you.  Let us know how you get on.   

I have another scan this Thursday.

Tracey - How are you & the gorgeous Macie??

Hettie - I sometimes find the Lister a bit complacement with getting back to you but normally they're pretty good.  Give them a call again & good luck!

Gotta go..Sam is screaming!

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Maddy - Good luck for tomorrow and hope you get a big bundle of eggies.  

Sorry no time for personals as I'm shattered not long got in and the bloody washing machine broke last night and I've had to take stuff to my mums and now need to research a new one!   It cost £12 today to wash some towels in a laundertte!! 

XX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - Just blown your bubbles back to a 7   

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Phew! Thanks Ron, I hadn't noticed glad your watching over me!!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Maybe that's why your washing machine broke down


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I best keep a better eye on it in future then... otherwise I'll be broke!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ron - my m/w has enrolled me on the birthing classes but I have also got the number for the local twins support group which I do plan on attending. Also, there is another girl from my clinic who is PG with twins who is 2-3 months ahead of me so no doubt I will be tapping her for answers too 

Yep, home again today although do plan to go back tomorrow and Friday but only to sit and do admin.

Laura - Ours broke when we moved in, luckily only the drying part so we can still wash and then we bought a separate dryer as no dbout we will need it lots soon 

Maddy - Good luck today hon.


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi,

sorry no personals. Not good news from me, I'm afraid. DH's mum had already had a stroke 11 years ago when she was in her late forties. This left her disabled but able to walk. She's had another stroke and is now in a coma. She lives in Italy and is DH is her only child and she's not married or with a partner. It looks really bad and unlikely she'll recover. I'm so sad for DH. Treatment wise couldn't have come at a worse time (although that isn't my main worry atm). Looks like I'll be going to NY on my own on Weds or cancelling altogether. 

Lou
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Oh Lou - I'm so so sorry to hear about your MIL.  Can you postpone NY or will you have to wait another month?  Sending you & DH lots of  

Take care

Ron
x


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Lou sorry to hear your news, take one day at a time, not sure what to say or suggest about NYC just go with what feels right

will say a prayer for you both.


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

just also wnated to welcome Maddie back and wish you luck this week my fingers are crossed or you    

Kyla birthing classes usually quite funny take your sense of humour as the men are usually so scared, made me chuckle for days. and it is surprising what they are willing to ask, one chap on our course asked whether his wife's clitoris would be as sensitive after she gave birth!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wnated to shout do you think you'll be getting anywhere near it after she's given birth!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


seriously they are useful aswell, the NCT ones get very booked up so book now if you want to get a space, I had to go to Lewes as all the brighton ones were full. 
oh and you'll need and industrial washing machine    get a super silent so you can run it at night, ours broke just before we had Teagan and now I am glad it did as the new one is way better.

SUE EDD PLEASE!!!

news here not that exciting I have been house bound for the past few days as my delightful neighbour decided he has no ability what so ever at parking and rammed into the back of my car    he is a bad driver generally you know the kind that kind of abandons their car near the curb ish and calls it parking!!!! well he trashed the bumper and ruined the locking sill in the boot so the boot will not stay down!! and of course it has rained.
so no car wet weather means house bound!
but in an optamistic mood we painted, coloured made and played with play dough baked a cake and did 5 loads of washing  
now have a hire car and mine should be off to garage in the morning. 
Ronnie if you fancy music class on Friday let me know, not sure when your scan is though, good luck 

right better go to bed 

night all

Fran


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Fran - OMG!!!!! Now we know why you parked your car in between the 2 houses..thought you just fancied a swap!!   At least you'll be mobile from tomorrow.  

Scan is tomorrow. Will text you re Friday. 

Kyla - Re washing machine, ours broke when Sam was only a couple of months old & we bought one with a big drum which will take up to an 8kg load..very very useful!!!  

Maddy - How did it go today?

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls.

I'm drunk! hic!

Mads got 15 eggies!   Fab, fingers crossed for tom.

Ron - hope all good news tom for you too. X

Lou -   Sorry about MIL, hope you don't have to go to NY on your own?

XX


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Home again today - tried to make it into work but pains came back. Off to Dr's in a mo'.

Lou - So sorry about MIL. 

Ron - Good luck for today's scan honey.

Maddy - Hope you get a nice fert report from your bumper crop of eggs


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Ronnie - good luck for scan, hoping news is more promising  

Lou - sorry to hear about MIL, what timing,  I'm sure you and DH will work out whats best to do.  thinking of you.

Maddy - hope EC went well, 15 eggies - be proud, fingers crossed for good embies.

Fran - hope your neighbour feels as guilty as .................  Is that an excuse to move house 

Kyla - good luck at the Docs, hope they are supportive.

Speaking to my newish neighbour yesterday and she told me her daughter is finally pg after ttc 20 yrs and this is the result of IVF.    She put the willies into me tho, cos she told me that last yr she lost twins at 22 wks due to her cervix, but now is 23 wks and just had a stitch - thanks for that I was just starting to relax and believe.

Sue


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

morning

hire car delivered and my sick car gone to be mended hopefully won't take too long as the hire car is horrid  

Kyla re pains often this is the time when the uterus rises out of the pelvis and can cause quite alot of stretching and pullying pains made worse by moving espcially. as you have scarring also this may be exagerated I am sure this is what the doc will say. I had alot of pain around this time too, but fingers crossed all ok rest and take things easy you now need to be a lady of leisure and make the most if it as lady of leisure days are numbered espcially with two babies    

Ronnie good luck will be thinking of you what time is the scan?

Laura oohhh drunk on a week day you cheap floossie!!!    hope you had one for us all.

Maddie fab news on the eggies    good luck today I feel all will be well and the fert report will be your best ever   

Sue EDD!!!

right should be working  

Fran


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Fran - Yep, pretty much word for word. He's signed me off until Tuesday though (as scan is Monday) and was nice about it.

Sue - I'm actually planning on asking about a stitch as I would rather be safe than sorry with twins. I'd hate to get that far and lose them. Not sure if you can elect to have one though 
You should relax and believe! You are doing fine. Agree with the others on an EDD though. No point for me as mine won't be acurate but due Feb/March...

Ron - Any news hon?


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Lou I want to send you a huge hug and say how sorry I am for what has happened with DH's Mum that has got to be so hard especially with him being her only family.

Not good news from me this morning-it has happened again girls.
Out of 15 eggs 10 were suitable for fert but this morning only 1 has fertilized, am absolutely devastated but after last time maybe I shouldn't be surprised-really not sure what to do or where to go from here_i know it only takes 1...but I have heard that so many times.

Really hope you are all having a good day-will keep you all updated but am wondering if this really is now the end of the road for us x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Maddy - so sorry to hear your news. I won't say about it only takes one and instead send you a big hug and hope and pray your embie divides well. So sorry for this heartache for you again.

Lou
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Oh Maddy - with 10, why oh why did they not do ICSI? I am so sorry. You are right - you still have a chance with one so do not give up but I am so annoyed they didn't do anything yesterday.


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Maddy - so sorry honey. It's so unfair. Wish I could do more.

I'm going to Italy today. Things have got worse with MIL. Will decide re NYC from there. Not sure what's happening yet. 

Lou
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Maddy - I too am so sorry, that is so unfair - you really should have been in with a good embie rate with 15.    Indeed like Kyla says shouldn't ICSI have been raised - I am sure you are more than us      Don't see it as the end yet.

Lou - so sorry MIL is so unwell - must admit from my ex nursing knowledge from wayback - what you say makes things sound like the future is uncertain - it'll all become clear in time, unfortunately it's back to waiting and patience and putting your MIL and DH's needs first.    Hopefully, you will be able to find time for a bit of fresh air in Italy and be able to NYC etc into focus.

Kyla - I believe I could get a stitch - I remember having a why not pg Lap and the girl in the bed next to me was having one cos she was at risk of losing her one.    Be wary tho, stitches have their probs.  I have it so stuck in my head when I was considering going to HH a girl one their had a stitch and still at 23 wks delivered and they survived several days - but lost the fight and the outcome was the stitch had caused an infection which was too severe for the bubs to handle - I thought my neighbour was talking about the same girl, until I realised different location.


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - Maybe a stich and some anti-bio's then? Don't know. Interesting though. Will certainly raise it just to see what the consultant says.

Lou - Have a good/safe trip. It will be good to be with DH at this time. I hope it's not all too hard for you.

Still no news from Ron? Anyone else worried?


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Kyla - Ron works on a Thurs and I suspect like last wk she had scan and went onto work.  I wouldn't worry until later this eve if she hasn't posted by then and def worry tomorrow - her day off.

Hope your resting


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - Of course, I forgot she worked today. Okay, I'll come back later and check. Thanks.


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi there,

Maddy - So sorry that you did not get better news. Please don't give up though. Hoping the one you've got is a real fighter.   

Lou - sorry to hear your family is having a tough time. Probably best to be with your DH at the moment and decide together what to do, better than trying to talk over the phone. Best wishes. 

Kyla - hope you get lots of rest over the weekend, look after yourself. 

Sue - hi! Hope your mw can put your mind at rest about the stitch thing. I really want you to enjoy your pregnancy! 

Fran - hope u are not working too hard! Hope your car is better soon! 

Laura - did you have a hangover this morning?!! Weekend is not far away now! 

Ron - hope you had good news today. Thinking of you. 

I have a had a lovely day today eating lunch out with girls from work and walking along the seafront. (just before the rain arrived!) Got a lot of entertaining coming up - my family are all visiting for the w/e so will be busy cooking. Then next week my best friend who lives in Shropshire is coming to stay. Really looking forward to it. Normally I see her with her DH and 2 kids so it will be good to just spend time with her alone. 
I have decided on my next clinic! At last!  The decision was made for me really, as I have heard that Holly House are moving premises which looks on the map less convenient. The Lister's success rates look better for my age and they have been v. quick with admin so far. So I have booked a consultation with the Lister for 10th Sep. Might not bother attending the open evening now. DH is very happy to be moving on (he's been nagging me to make the phonecall! ) So both feeling positive at the moment.

Take care all
Hettie x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Girls

Thanks for thinking of us today. I'm afraid it's not good news.  Still no h/b so they said I'd m/c.  They offered me either to let nature takes its course/erpc - I chose the latter as when the sonographer pulled out the dildocam I started spotting.

I'm gutted but like DH said, something positive has come out of all this.  We know that we managed to get a bfp naturally so when we're ready next time around we can try again ourselves & if it doesn't happen for us we've still got the best gift in the world in Sam & we're the luckiest people alive.

Sorry no personals, off to cook steak for dinner..I intend to spoil myself tonight!

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm so sorry Ron. Enjoy being spoilt and cuddling the little and big man in your life. XX


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ron - so sorry, was still digging deep for hope.  To be so high and then fall    - but positive as ever, yep your've achieved yourself - so it could happen again - can you see someone to ask about whys 

God I feel so guilty for my self denial situ now - will try harder.

Hettie - hurrah Lister here you come - I think your'll like it there and certainly see a difference straight away at the first appt consult.  My DH done a lot of nagging too - but ignore it and go with what feels right and when you are ready.    Who are you seeing ?

Apart from Maddy and Ron - hope you all have good eves.

Sue


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Ron I am so sorry Hun


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Oh Ron, I was so hoping it would be better news. Did you have the ERPC yesterday? I hope you feel okay. I am so sorry it didn't work out but as you said, there is a positive aspect to it all in that you acheived a natural pregnancy. When you are ready, I'm sure you will again. Big hugs to you, DH & Sam. 

Maddy - I hope your embie has grown nice and strong overnight. Is ET today?

Kyla xx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - I'm letting nature takes its course as I don't want anymore surgical procedures if I can help it.

Maddy - Hope the little embie is thriving..like the others said, it only takes one..look what happened to Sue's Big Fella   

We're meeting up with Fran & Teagan this morning on a Baby Singing session.  Then this afternoon I'm seeing my NCT girls, so it should be a lovely day.  Have a good day everyone.

Ron
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Maddy - big fingers crossed for you today  

Not sure if it helps cos it was IUI - but the girl had 2 plus a 10 mm ("which didn't count put back") and scan shows triplets

and indeed look at Big Fella  

End of week everyone 

Sue


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Ron - I'm so sorry hon. Give yourself time to grieve. I know what you mean about letting nature take it's course. I think I found it easier and wanted to go through that than an erpc. But if it happens to me again I'll do erpc for testing. Big hugs.

Lou
x


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Ron - really sad to hear your news. As you say there are positives you can take from this experience though. Good idea to keep yourself busy with lots of nice things to do. Hope you had a lovely time today.
Best wishes
Hettie x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Maddy - did you have ET today? Let me know you are ok... you know how I worry. X

Ron - Glad you had nice day planned. X

XX


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Maddy - was it bad news and "the big one" didn''t make it


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi all,

Sue - Maddy has a perfect grade 1 4 cell on board so fingers crossed.

You all out doing something nice?

I am always at V festival this weekend, this is first year in about 7 I've not gone... I'm getting old!  

XXX


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Laura - thanks for that.  Looking at the weather are you glad you didn't go to V - stay comfy and watch at home instead 

Maddy - well done, come on "the big one"  

Been busy today unpacking stuff - that's been packed for a good year and now realise that actually we can live without it or it doesn't fit in anymore - so charity shop will do well.  

Now off to eat DH's soup.

Have a good eve


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Maddy -    P U P O


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Maddy - so glad to hear you have got through ET and have a great embie snuggling in there! 
Take care and best wishes 
Hettie x


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hope everyone has had a fun weekend! Weather a bit miserable.  I had all my family (parents, 2 brothers + one girlfriend) all staying for the weekend. Had a lovely time, but it's nice to have the house back to ourselves! Rain stayed away for our BBQ last night which was good.

Has anybody heard from Mack?!! I know she went on holiday to Spain but thought she would be back by now. Or did she go for 2 weeks? I know she did not have much hope for Mash and Smash, but really hoping she was proved wrong!    

I was amazed on Saturday morning when in the post were my notes from Barts! Only sent the letter off a few days ago!!!    Stops me worrying that I would not get them for my consultation at the Lister on the 10th Sep.

Sue - I am seeing Dr Parikh and from doing a search on FF, it seems she is very popular and highly rated, so looking forward to the appointment. By the way, no lifting of heavy boxes for you! Look after yourself! 

Laura - hope you had a good weekend anyway!  Is there anyone you would have liked to have seen at V this year?

Hi to everyone!

Hettie x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Morning girls xx

Sorry I have not been on sooner-thanks Laura for updating for me-not sure what I'd do without you xxx

As I'm sure you can imagine the amount of hope that I have for this cycle has taken a serious battering in the last few days-to be honest I really do not think it will work. 
As this crap fertilization has now happened twice the next stage would be testing the sperm and eggs-after a lot of thought DH and I have decided we will not go down this route-the only reason to do this is to find where the problem lies so we could then move onto donor. As we had decided long ago that this was not the route for us, we see little point in knowing. In fact we both feel we would move on better, as a couple, if we don't know. 

As some of you know adoption has always been an option we have considered-I'll be honest it was a back up plan I thought we would never have to use, so I'm sure its going to take a while before we are ready to go down that route. 

I know you'll say I have a grade 1 embie on board but after the fertilization nightmare I just can't get positive...

Anyway hope you have all had good weekends xxxx
Love Maddy xxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Hettie - sorry only heard of Dr Parikh - but yes I've heard she is very popular, I read of one girl saying that she did lots of internet research searching for her.    I was hoping you didn't have Dr Tunde - as I've read he's just died - so goodness knows what that does to the bookings and schedules 

Don't worry about me and heavy boxes - nothing at all liked that has passed my hands - in fact these days I am a mere bystander (so frustrating for me).

So what is more frustrating the backache is back and walking difficult - knowing I haven't done anything and the Docs said it would keep happening I am seeing it as a good sign of more growing and changing going on.

Mack - I was wondering the same where are you and how are you 

Maddy - I know it's hard and I'm not going to bang on about it being at Grade 1 and you never know - but just bear with it and see what happens, it's only 2 wks in life.    Personally, I don't think there is anything wrong with your eggies - if you can get 10 - but I don't want to imply that there is something wrong with your DH either      Maybe your instincts that adoption is the road for you have been right all along.

Hope everyone else is ok and have a good day.

Sue


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Good morning,

Maddy - good to hear from you. It must be so upsetting/frustrating/annoying (and probably 101 other emotions) to go through the whole traumatic IVF process and then be left with all these questions.   As Sue said, it is only 2 weeks to get through, but I know it must be really difficult to stay positive. Perhaps try to just forget all about it for the next 2 weeks, spoil yourself shopping, arrange to meet up with friends and do lots of nice things with DH (after all, it is your school holidays!) Regarding adoption, I know exactly how you feel. DH and I have discussed adoption and are both happy to consider it, but really we are hoping we don't have to get to that stage. You do have time on your side though (I know it probably doesn't feel that way)...... but you really don't have to rush into any decisions. Anyway, stay strong. Thinking of you. 

Sue - hope the backache eases off.  Big fella is just trying to get more comfy so bear with it! 
Yes, it seems as though it was a huge shock about Dr Tunde as I have read on other threads about girls having their ET's performed by him just a couple of weeks ago.   
I've only read good things about the Lister and Dr Parikh so hoping it is a positive new start to my IVF journey! 

Hi to everyone else! Where are you all?!! Hopefully having fun on hols or just busy doing nice things! 

Hettie x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi girls. We had our 12 week / NT scan this morning and I am happy to report that all is good. The consultant told me I am high risk and need to take it easy but I think it's just cos' they are IVF twins. At least I know I will be closely monitored which is good.

Both measured 5.5cm and had a very low downs risk (1:3600 or something like that) so we are happy and will not do any further testing. The top twin was very active and moved around loads, the bottom one looked like it was lying in a hammock and moved mostly to scratch itself  
We got lots of photo's which I will be scanning in later and I'll post the link.

Kyla xxx
(yay, look at my ticker!!!!!)


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - Yay!!!!! Congratulations, hun! One less thing to worry about now.  Can't wait to see the photos.

Maddy - I echo what the others have said.  When I had FET I didn't really worry over the 2 weeks as I was convinced that it hadn't worked & went as far as looking at different drugs company for my next tx.  I really really hope your 2ww ended up the same way as mine.     As you managed so many egg, have you considered ICSI next time around?  Maybe your DH's   need a compass & a map  You know men don't like asking for direction!!!

Hettie - Good luck with your appt.  I haven't heard of Dr Parikh but they're all good at the Lister.  We saw Dr Tunde twice after we had our bfp with Sam & both thought he was a lovely man..full of life & happy to reassure us (he weaned us off the botty bombs gradually!).  It was a shock to hear about his untimely death & he will be missed by all those who were lucky enough to know him.

Susie - Hope you had a lovely holiday in Scotland.

Jen - Hi..hope you're reading this even though you can't post!

Laura - Hope you're having a good day at work!

We went to Sing & Sign this morning - there were about 30 children & Mums.  One of the toddlers were a bit boisterous & got into a bit of a fracus with another toddler.  Anyway, the 2 mums started bickering & both walked out half way through the session!!!

Have a good afternoon everyone

Ron
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Here is the link: http://www.flickr.com/photos/kyla_gunter/sets/72157601569209539/

/links


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Kyla -  I had just remembered and was coming on to post to say good luck with scan - hope you see lots of arms and legs.  So really pleased you did and all is well.      From what I am learning if you are at Conquest or E/b you are high risk cos of IVF and they take caution but with Pembury you gets what you get.

Look at your ticker indeed !

Ron - sounds like the kids are following in the mums footsteps - you bicker we bicker  

Jen - should be posting soon, apparently she's home on hols now.  Jen when you take the antibios I wouldn't rush to spend money on the probiotics cos the antibios will wipe them out - best wait until antibios have finished and then take probios.  Also take probios best on empty tum so bacteria can work straight away rather than "dive" through food and avoid hot drink at same time as that will kill probios.

I'm off out now with the ladies who do afternoon tea !

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - Aaahhh...they are lovely!!!! I bet you shed a tear when you saw their arms & legs waving about!!!

Jen - I'm afraid I disagree with Sue. Everytime I had antibiotics I always take probiotics (acidophillus) with them as they replenish the good bacteria.  Also on the instruction of my bottle, it says to take with food. I've found that if I didn't take my acidophillus at the same time the big black thrush comes for an unannounced visit.

Right, off to phone my cousin to arrange a weekend away at theirs.

Have a good evening

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Well I got very very drunk last night.  I was dancing with lots of men in a irish bar til 2am! 2am on a Sunday! And I had to cycle home.   Didn't make it into work until 1pm.. ops! 

Feel ok now, but planning to have bath and indulge in a bit of crimewatch and have early nigth!  

Maddy - Its so hard to be positive, I feel so negative about my next cycle already and I haven't even started yet!  But stranger things have happened.  

Kyla - Your babies are gorgeous (for little grey and white blobs anyway!) amazing how baby like they are already at 12 weeks.

Ron - Hmmm interesting about the probiotics.. I should maybe get some for after my op? I always get blloming thrush on antibiotics... where are they from the chemist/ healthfood shop?  How are you feeling?  

Whe I came out of work tonight I was asked by a coule in there 30's (both clutching their 2 litres of white lightening) if i could give them the morning after pill (I work in a hospital), they said they desperate as the 72 hours was up in 15 mins!! I was thinking the 2 litres of white lightening may just do the trick but didn't say that to them.  

Hay ho! 
XX


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Laura - you can get acidophllus at any good health food shop - chemist may  do them.

Drunk again      I must be an innocent little country girl - no idea what white lightening is but if you say it will work - I best avoid it  

Probiotics do replenish the good bacteria it's just that the antibiotics wipe out the good bacteria so as soon as you take a probio the antibio kills the good it's done - so it's best to take the antibio course and then the probio course.  Taking them with food is fine it's just best to take the probio before the food so it can get to work rather than sit on top of the food.

Ron - hope you get that w/e sorted.

See you all in the morning at some hour. 

Sue


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sue - White lightening is a really cheap and stong cider that alcholoics drink! I work next to a addictions unit.  Hmmm, I'll try to get some of that stuff tomorrow.

X


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - I can always feel myself itching (tmi!) partway through a course of antibios so have to take them pretty much straightaway..guess we just have to go with what works for us.  

Laura - You can get probiotics in health food shop but remember you have to keep them in the fridge or the bacteria get killed off. 

Call me innocent but I've never heard of White Lightening either!  Is it the same as Diamond White??  

Cousin is working..try again tomorrow.  

Cramps have started.. 

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ron - Yeah its similar but diamond white is more expensive!  White ligtening is about 99p for 2 litres, never actually tried it although I do like cider.... I've heard it can take the skin off your mouth!


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ron - I always just buy caneston whenever I fill my anti-bio Rx as I'm the same as you. However, being lactose intolerant I can't take the pro-bio drinks as they are all dairy based...


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - What about tablets Do they have lactose in it as well? Sorry


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

DH - got me up cos there is a live mouse in the house  - well what's the cat for as he brought it in 

Kyla - you should be able to take the tablets cos I am dairy intolerant - there is one by Quest that is def. ok. although hard to get hold off.  Make sure you are taking calcium supplements now to compensate unless you are ok with Goats milk - that's safe for most with cow lactose intolerance.

I also saw an advert at the w/e for a new probio drink that is dairy free - name  get back to you on that but it was a well known brand that's already on the shelves.

Laura - thanks for filling me in  

Back to bed


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ron - Hope the cramps go soon.  

Sue - Maybe you can get DH to treat you to a bottle after the big bird arrives??


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

Well, I haven't logged on in a very long while and....*WOW! YAY KYLA!!!!*  

I'm so pleased for you!!! I know it's a huge sigh of relief to make it to 12 weeks, particularly with twins. Let me know if you have any questions or concerns. I haven't read all the previous posts to see exactly when your due date is (I'm guessing Feb, which was mine) or which hospital you're going to, but it's definitely worth knowing in advance what to expect at Royal Sussex. Also, highly suggest the wonderful twin antenatal classes run by Tracy Law in Hove. Drop me a note, if you'd like.

Ronnie - sorry to read your news. Sorry I haven't been in touch - only just getting back on my feet now. Will email you to catch up soon.

Need more time to read posts & catch up with everyone else, so bear with me...

Take care,
Nancy


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Nancy - How lovely to see you! Can't believe your boys are already 6 months old! We are probably going with Eastbourne DGH as it's closest (we live in Polegate these days) but might look at the twin classes as haven't heard of any over here. How are things with you?

Sue - I mostly use Soya milk (normal cheddar seems to be okay, it's runnier milk products like milk, yoghurt and icecream that seem to effect me the most). Soya is okay for calcium which is good.
I think the dairy drink was Benecol? I saw that today too 

Ron - Never thought about tablets, just put up with the thrush 

Back at work today and sooooooo tired now. Dinner is on, then it's feet up in front of the telly. Most people were lovely and understanding but one woman was a right beyotch. There is always one though...

Kyla xx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good Evening

Nancy - No worries..looking forward to meeting up & cuddling your boys!!!  

Do you know there are 3 members & 2 guests reading this thread That's the most I've seen.  

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi All,

Nancy - how lovely to hear from you!! XX

Ron - well those members and guests didn't write much did they!! How are you feeling today?

Maddy -    

Hi to everyone else, mad busy week so far, off for a bath and then bed I think.X


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Girls xxx

Wonder if one of those guests was me-logged on but then didn't want to atsrt sounding all negative on you girls x
Really worried I've buggered this up-yesterday I ran down the stairs to answer the phone and fell-didn't go with a huge bang as managed to grab bannister but still felt really shocked and sick afterwards-I know you can't make this any better but just wanted to share it with you girls xxx
Nancy-it is so good to see you on here Hun-your little boys are absolutely gorgeous xxx
Ron hope you are doing ok Hun x been thinking of you xxxx
Hi to everyone else xxxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hiya,

Just a quickie to say hello. I'm briefly back from Italy. MIL passed away Saturday and it's been a nightmare to organise things since. DP still there and I go to NY on my own tonight for the testing with Toth on Friday. 

Maddy - I'm sorry you've been feeling so low about this cycle. I'm sure you didn't do anything bad with the fall as bean is very small stuck in the equivalent of a jam sandwich at this stage. DP and I have been talking about the adoption route too as I start to not believe that my body will ever make it through a pregnancy and not sure how many more losses I would want to go through.

Sorry no more personals. Lots of love.

Lou
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Maddy - what will be will be and nothing to do with falling down stairs so if it does turn out to be a BFN - no guilt about that.    I fell on the slippery railway sleepers in my garden and was worried expecting a BFN but I got a BFP, I did torture myself when it turned to BFN - but apparently that had nothing to do with it.

My Consultant said he had seen girls go through car accidents and still get a BFP.

My friend now +2 - fell in the shower and another friend (a bit further along) fell from the top of the stairs and her bump survived - they are very well cushioned and padded.    The jam sandwich description is true  

Lou - sorry to hear about your MIL, I guess it was to be expected and probably hard to take but for the best - nobody wants to see a loved one lifeless in bed or chair.

Good luck in NY - admire you for travelling all that way on your own and then the appt - I know it's going to be hard, but we are all with you.    Can so understand why you are thinking about adoption too - there are only so many highs and lows you can take - thank goodness your DH is open to the idea.  Mine wasn't so just made me more determined that I must continue.

Nancy - wow 6 months, if your've run off your feet now you wait till they start toddling  

Ron - hope the cramps are ok.

Kyla - just seen that ad, sorry to get your hopes up I got my wires crossed it is for Benecol and that's cholesterol - me thinks it's just as well I don't work the boss wouldn't be happy with some of the things I'm doing  

The other morning the milk was later found in the cupboard with the cornflakes.  This morning I got the milk (out of the fridge) to make my tea put it away and then sat down with my cornflakes only to realise they were v. cruncy!    Oh and last night I got engaged to a waiter in a restaurant - but I've know idea who he is other than the fact that he is 20 yrs younger and was pretty good ............. say no more!    PS.  No my DH is not a waiter  

Have a good day

Sue


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

hiya

just a quickie as busy as ever

Nancy good to hear from you the boys look so cute  

Lou sorry to hear about your MIL these are hard times but you will get through and we are all thinking of you. take care in NY and I hope that it gives you the answers you need.  

Sue you sound just like I was when I was pg dappy as you like    at times I considered going blond ( no offense intended)

Kyla looked again at your beans they are soo cute for black and white bubbles, reminds me so much of our scans of Teagan and gosh really makes me super broody, we have been trying for number two for 11 months and still no joy   but we will get there  

Ron how you feeling ?

right must dash off to arundel to pick up my venture photo's and go to a possibly very wet teddy bears picnic.

ta ta

Fran


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello All

Yes i am back from Bonny Scotland & it was a fab week it was just what we all needed. The weather was great much better than here by the sound of it.  

Well diet has been started well & truly this week & i will keep you posted on sundays as i only like to weigh myself once a week otherwise i am jumping on every morning   . i am drinking so much water & spening my whole day & night on the loo    

Maddy - i have everything crossed for you & my thoughts are with you. Try not to worry about your fall the other girls are so right they can withstand more than we think.        

Kyla - So pleased your scan went so well & they were waving at you on the screen it must be so amazing to see. You keep looking after yourself.  

Tracey - Hope you, Macie & dh are all well.  

Hettie - You sound very positive which is great. Not long now until your appointment.    

Laura - Hope you did not get to rained on at V & had a great time. I went years & years ago it amkes me feel old just thinking about it!!  

Lou - So sorry about DH's mum. You are so brave going to NY on your own & going to your appointment.     

Fran - hi sorry to hear about all your problems with your car & hope you have your on car back now.  

Sue - Don't worry i allways find things in the fridge that should not be like the salt    & the butter was in the cupboard where the salt should of been   Hope you are well.   

Nancy - Hello from me. I just love the pics of your boys they look so cute.  

Jen - If you get a chance to log on....... glad your info day went so well & heres to tx starting very soon.     everything is crossed for you. stay very positive & you do your homework that your teacher has set you.   enjoy & try to relax on holiday.

Ron - So, so sorry to hear your sad news. I know there is nothing that i can say to help but you just give Sam a huge hug everytime you feel down. thinking of you.    

Well here's a suprise i need the loo   

Speak soon.

Love Susie XXX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sue - welcome back!! i love scotland.  I see youhad a lap and adhesions op.. do you remember how long you had off work? Got mine next week.

Lou - I think you are brave flying over there on your own, hope you can log on so we can keep you company.  Sorry about your MIL. XX

Ron - Hows you?  

Maddy - I'm sure the little um is fine, little fall won't matter.  Hope your doing ok.

Just to add to the miserable mood I'm feeling pants. Tired and worn out, need a holiday.  It would have been my babies 1st birthday this week, keep thinking about what I should be doing, as much as I love you guys, I'd rather be blowing up balloons and baking a cake.  Op next week then IVF again.  Not sure I have the strength to face it, maybe I should wait til after xmas and in a better mood/ bit stronger.

XXXXXXX


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Laura

When i had my lap & dye &  i was told that would be in & out on the same day & that i would just need about 2 or 3 days rest after, but i ended up having a two hour op due to my endo & adhesions left from my ruptured cyst. I have probs coming out of my anesthetics & have low oxygen in my blood so they kept me in otherwise i would of been out that night. Doctor then told me a couple of days but the nurse told me to take a week off. I was just very tired & wanted to sleep loads. I listened to the nurse & got myself back up & running during a week. So sorry you are feeling down it is going to be a tough time thinking about it being around the time of your babies 1st birthday. I can't imagine really how it feels but when i wish for all my happy things in my thoughts & wishes tonight i Will put you in them & wish that your strengh comes back & you feel ready for your path ahead.     

Love Susie XX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks Susie XX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good Evening

Maddy - Try not to worry about your bean being harmed by your fall.  Like the other girls have already said they are so well cushioned inside you.  Let's hope yours is settling well & making him/herself at home in there.   

Laura - Sending you lots of   for this difficult time. Good luck with your op next week. 

Susie - Glad to hear you had a great time.  Sending you lots of    for successful weight loss.

Lou - Sorry to hear about your loss.  Even though you're prepared you're still shocked by the news.  Hope it all goes well in NY.  

I had a horrendous night last night..I had really bad cramps & kept passing loads of clots (sorry tmi).  It all ended at 6:15 this morning & I've spent all day catching up on my sleep.  At least I've now come through to the other side now, just so so tired.    We fetched Sam from the in-laws this evening & I gave him a massive cuddle before bedtime...it made me feel so much better. 

Have a good evening everyone

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ron - Sending you a hug, I remember afte my ectopic i had terrible pain and huge clots that made me want to be sick.  Its horrible, as if its not hard enough, extra pain and reminders. Hope you better soon.

Susie - Thanks for my flowers.XXXX


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Welcome back Susie-glad you have had a great time-yep weather down here has been crap!!  

Ron you poor thing-that is horrible the whole thing must be difficult enough for you Hun without that xx Glad a good cuddle with Sam helped xxxx  

Laura-how hard! We understand that you would much rather be blowing up balloons-I'll be there blowing with you when the time comes Sweetie xxxx 

Can't believe i have only 1 week of holidays left...I know I shouldn't moan as I have had 6 weeks off, but.......

Hope you are all having a good thursday xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Laura - the Doc told me off work for 2-3 days with my Lap, but it was a week before I felt almost better - you will be surprised that stairs can be awkward and you may even find a bit of a pull lifting the kettle (depends what they do, I didn't always).  So stock up on plenty of books, DVDS, and of course excuse for computer games.

As for not having the strength to tx again and wanting to wait after Xmas, don't want to put a downer on it but I wonder if you will be anyway - Barts may want you to wait 3 months after an op and then you could be unlucky and your tx falls in Xmas hols.    Maybe you should book some hols after all  

Don't think of the past and where you would have been, look forward.

Susie - welcome back - you were one of the folk I thought of in the middle of the night.  You sound refreshed from your break and have come back fighting.

Maddy - your doing great, but where has 6 wks gone.

I can't believe it's been 2 wks since I last saw m/w and off to see her again tomorrow.  Hopefully, she can help with some back solutions - still bad      On positive side tho, it means lots of cardie knitting is happening  

Ron - sorry to hear it's all become "official", is there relief it's all over or was part of you hoping the scans were still wrong ?    No surprised you feel tired, all those clots and cramps must have drained you - treat yourself to a huge steak.  

Frann - no offence taken, your ok, I'm regular brown - I had wondered what baby brain was but now I know.

Saw BIL today - who told me I should stay pg cos I look far healthier and better for it - apparently I used to look too pale !    He's volunteered when Big Fella reaches 6 yrs to do the Alton Towers stuff - phew glad someone's offered  

Well hope everyone has a good eve.

Sue


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi girls,

Susie - glad you had a great holiday. Well done for sticking to the diet on holiday! Stay positive! Remove all temptation from the house! I'm sure you will get there!  
Are you managing to fit in any exercise? I use an exercise DVD which means you don't have the effort of having to leave the house!

Maddy - know what you mean about the holiday disappearing! Hope you have managed to have some fun during your break. 

Ron - hope you are feeling better now. Enjoy the cuddles! 

Laura - hope you are having a better day (this weather is getting me down.....where is the bl***y summer sun?). Good luck with the op - it sounds as if you should take a week off. 

Sue - hi, hope you have a helpful m/w appointment - hope she can suggest something for your back  (a hot water bottle?!)

I have had my best friend staying for a few days. We don't see each other very much as she lives in Shropshire and usually these days I see her with her DH and 2 kids. But this holiday she came to stay by herself (and let her DH look after the kids!) So we have not stopped gassing for 3 days!!! 

Hi to everyone!

Hettie x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Ron - how are you feeling today?

Sue - Thanks you are right, I should be looking to the future, just can't quite work out where my future is at the moment. Barts have told me to start IVF after my next Af which is 2 weeks after op?  I don't think I will though.

Maddy - Think we will be blowing balloons for my 40th rather than a kiddies party!! Maybe we wil be blowing up balloons for your bubba first!!?? I hope so.  I'm just at work tom and then tue and off for a week so hopefully have some quality MSN time. When is test day?  

Hettie- Glad you had time with your buddies. XX

Its baby's b'day tom and I've not mentioned it to anyone, ahve been fine up until last 48 hours.  Seems silly to tell anyone will only make people sad. I'm surprised how bad I feel. Had kidded myself i have got over it. Obviously not.

Hello everyone else. XX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - Sending you lots of   for today. 

Also blown your bubbles back to a 7.   

I'll be happy to help blow balloons for anyone & everyone's LOs parties!!!   

Have a good day everyone

Ron
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Laura I am thinking of you today Hun    

I agree will blow balloons for any LO's b'day xx Am I next to be 40...feel like it right now!!!

Good news is the weather is supposed to be improving this weekend (that's if we believe the weatherman!!!)  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Maddy - I think Hettie may be next?  

Yes it's supposed to be a lovely weekend, starting from today..yeah right! We were supposed to be going to a local park but off to a friend's house instead! 

Hettie - It must have been lovely to have your friend all to yourself..there's nothing like girlie chats without interruptions, is there  

Have a good day everyone

Ron
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Where is the sun....was it all a lie....


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hello Chicks

Phew I think I had about 2 weeks of pages to read through! 
The lovely Susie has been keeping in touch with me by text and Sue of course was emailing me up until I left work last week. Monday and Tuesday we went to Alton Towers and I had a great time on all the Thrill Seeking rides. Did Oblivion, Rita, Nemesis and Air with a huge grin on my face! 
Weds morning had my info session at Barts and it went really well. I start downregging on the 5th Sept its officiall!!! Im going to set up the injections and put them in an autoinjector and Dh is going to do the deed. Then hes going to hand it back to me to dispose of the needle. He has a real phobia and cant even look at a needle! I feel fine about starting as my hypnosis cd is really helping me to relax (thanks Susie for the recommendation). Am stepping up with the Acupuncture and started reflexology too.
And tomorrow we are off to Gran Canaria where I plan to relax, swim, read and eat lots of lovely fresh food.
So thats me in a nut shell really.

Susie darling - Thanks for all your lovely text messages. Hope the diet is going well. Will speak to you in a week Im sure.
Sue - Hope yr back starts to feel better soon. I didnt see your post about probiotics etc before now but Ive finished the antibiotics now anyway. No sign of a water infection anymore so hopefully thats sorted it once and for all. Great to hear that you are blooming!
Laura - thinking of you. It took me a few years to get over my MC. Even now 14 years later I still remember the due date. It will get better. 
Maddy - Thinking positively for you. I hope your eggie is nestling in nicely. Remember PUPO xxx
Kyla - I couldnt see your photos for some reason but glad to hear that your twins are doing well. Make sure you take good care of yourself
Tracey - How are you and little Macie? Bet you're loving being a mummy
Hettie - Good luck at Lister. Hope you are well. Id heard HH were going to Cheshunt too so thats decided it for me. Isis will be next for me.
Ron - So sorry to hear you have lost your little bean. You sound strong though and keep giving Sam those huge cuddles. They say that 'Out of every adversity is a seed of equal or greater benefit' and if its that you now know you can conceive naturally and appreciate every second you have with Sam, then thats got to be good. I recalled this phrase when the bottom fell out of my world when I lost my dad, and it made me appreciate every precious second I have with all my loved ones.
Lou - Im sorry about your MIL. Hope the appointment in NYK goes well and that you enjoy the big apple as much as you can on your own. Its a wonderful city.
Fran - Hope you car is better now and that you are mobile again.

Sorry if Ive missed anyone. I will sign off now as I have so much to do still (havent even started packing yet!)
Sorry for being a bad FF but I think that when I get back from hols you will hear more from me.

Love to you all

Jen xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Jen great to hear from you Hun-sounds as though you have been having a great time and to now be heading off to Gran Canaria-you lucky thing!!! Sounds like the perfect way to get you all relaxed before your cycle!!
xxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Jen - The photos were only public for three days and they got 43 views each so I made them private again. I love Alton Towers - Rita was broken when we went but Air and Nemesis are awesome!

Sue - You look healthy? I just look fat  I have such a bump for 12.5 weeks already. Bit scared how big I will get actually.

Did I tell you all my Dr told me to stop work at 28 weeks? I am also not allowed to have sex!!!! In case of infection apparently but I think he was just being way over cautious. Poor DH. Poor me!!!!!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Jen - Wey hey!!!! Well done for starting in a couple of weeks time.  Bet you're really excited!!!  Have a lovely & relaxing time in Gran Canaria.

Kyla - As long as you don't bleed afterwards I don't see what the problem is?  Having said that I guess that it's better to be safe than sorry.  After my bleeds at 21 weeks we were banned from having sex too.  In fact the consultant mentioned that 3 times during one appt.  In the end DH said 'Don't worry I'll tie a knot in it!'    If the worst comes to the worst, there's always Pam!!!!   

Maddy - How are you doing hun?   

Ron
x


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi all

Wow it the weekend & i have 3 days off even though i have only just came back from holiday it is great cos it's friday again   

Jen - Have a great holiday honey  

Ron - Love the new pic of Sam he looks so happy. Pam is she what my imagination is thinking??   

Kyla - I am sure you look blooming & pregnant not fat. Pregnant woman all look lovely. & maybe you could borrow Pam    from Ron.  

Maddy - How you feeling You ok??   

Laura - I hope you are ok in this tough time you just have to try & look forward to all the great bits ahead in your life that are waiting for you.   

Sue - As i was saying to Kyla i think all pregnant woman look great as it is just a miricle in the watching.  hope you are well & looking after yourself still.

Fran - Hi hope all is well. 

Lou  - Best of luck for your trip. Thinking of you.  

Hettie - Hope you are well.   

Well hope you all have a good weekend. I am off to a medievil Banquet tomorrow for our friends 50th & Dh is going as Braveheart & i surpose the best way to descibe me is bravehearts bit of medievil totty  

Well good night all

Love Susie XXX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Susie - Your imagination is correct!  

Shouldn't you be called a wench?


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Yes Ron sorry i know it's a wench i was just trying to big myself up   


Susie XX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Who was Braveheart's totty anyway Did he have one?


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Not sure if he did have any totty/wench but i am it tommorrow night anyway  

Ron you have started something now my DH likes the idea that i am his wench    

Susie XX


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

hurrah sun - lets hope it stays we can enjoy it and all have a good w/e 

m/w appt was a quickie - but all well and back is due to ligament stretching, and may last now it's arrived - thank god they discovered painkillers are safe 

Susie - enjoy party - sounds interesting

Jen - enjoy hols and relax, great about starting

Kyla - I had a bump at 12 wks - (may regret the name Big Fella), it was the week after I ditched normal clothes - my friend had twins and worked until about a month before and she's older. Oh and I am clearly lucky with my DH he imposed the ban himself the day we got the bfp so no pressure on me 

Ron - love the new Sam pic - he looks as tho, he's getting ready to climb his way out

Maddy - keep hanging on.

Sue


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi girls   

Not been around much as computer has been broke   but finally working again  , and also being kept busy by Macie

So how is everyone, i dont seem to have time to read back on all the pages 

Ron-  how are you hunni? love the new pic of Sam, hes got so big

Sue - know what you mean about the sun lets hope it stays for the whole bank holiday, going to a bbq tomorrow so would be great if sun stays, how are you?

Laura - hey hun, you ok?

i know i have missed lots of you and i am sorry  , will try and catch up

take care


Tracey


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ron - I have a 'pam' too (never named it though - shouldnt it be a boys name??) but not allowed that either - no big O for me, in case the O contractions, as it were, kick off something.  I have had so many sex dreams you wouldn't believe. 
Love love love the new photo of Sam too - what a cutie!

Susie - Have fun as a wench! 

Sue - It's meant to be my first day off the progesterone today. I didn't do one this morning but part of me wants to use one tonight to wean myself off - what did you do?

Kyla xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - I only know the boys refer to it as Pam & her 5 lovely sisters!!!    As for sex, DH never got any until very recently & look what happened to us!!!  

As for O..unfortunately if you were like me, you just can't help it..I used to have them in my dreams..they were well bizarre!!! I used to really worry about damaging the LO but apparently it induces the feel good chemical (endorphin?) & makes them feel really happy..so go right ahead!!  

As for the botty bombs, it was Dr Tundi who got me weaned off them..he laughed & asked why I was still taking them at 9/10 weeks.  In the end we agreed for me to have another script & wean myself off them from everyday to every other day...then every 2 days..so on & so forth.  By 12 weeks the placenta will take over from making the hormones so you are quite safe.  

Sue - We've adjusted the cot so it's at the lowest setting..there's no way of Sam escaping unless he has a pole vault hidden under his cot!!! Unfortunately for me, being only 5'1" I have so much trouble putting him in & lifting him out of bed it's doing my shoulder muscles in  

Tracey - Come on when you have time..we understand. Please give Macie loads of kisses for us!!!

Maddy - Not long now hun..take it easy in the meantime. Maybe not analysing everything & just going with the flow this time is   

Susie - Enjoy being DH's wench!!!

We're off to a pre-wedding party tonight - 1st time DH & I have been out together since we've had Sam..how scary is that

Have a lovely evening, whatever you're doing - will be missing X Factor..may tape it!!!  

Ron
xx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ooops, I was referring to the ,,, um battery operated pams!!!!!!  

Bump photo now in profile.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

NO!!!! I was talking about man's best friend!!!!!!   

You look lovely!!!


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ops, shows my dirty mind then.

Thanks hon (re photo)


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

..and my dirty mind too!!!  

How are you feeling? Got more energy yet??


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Thought I did but just cleaned the downstairs loo and our en-suite and am now knackered! Don't feel queasy any more and cramps are less but still out of breath very easily and boobs are killing me. DH thinks they've grown this week apparently


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Kyla- Oh how exciting a baby bump! I just have a bump!    So the subject has turned to vibrators a!! Hmmm!! I got bought the rabbit thing.. wasn't impressed with it to be honest.  

Ron and Susie - enjoy your wench nights out!  

Bit drunk, we went over the park and have a picnic and drunk some wine, made a fire and stayed late and was locked out of the park. Thank god for some teenage gang who helped us and our bikes over the gates.   What we do without the youth of today!!  

XX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - You will keep stretching until the day you pop your babies out!!!    Remember not to do too much otherwise you'll get very tired..you really do need to rest, you know  

Laura - Kyla was talking about v*brators..I was talking about good old fashioned diy for DHs (Sue's & Kyla's!!!)  

You are a youth!  Sue & I are the grannies here


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Thought I would pop on early to let you all know it was a BFN-I started to bleed on Saturday-thought I would wait (calmly...) to see what happened but it has turned to full blown af. I willl carry on taking all my drugs-I know thats what the hospital would tell me to do if I rang.
Think this is the end of the road for us girls...DH and I were told the hard facts when only 1 fertilized again we both knew it was against all odds if this was going to work-I am sad we have come to the end of the road. 
I surprise myself to even be typing this but there is a sense of relief-I found it hard to get motivated for this last cycle and found it all very draining.
I know you will all be happy for me to stick around even though we won't be going through IVF again-I know we have some tough months ahead and the support from here means the world to me x
Sorry to start your day on sad news but wanted to tell you all xxx
Love Maddy xxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Oh Maddy, I am so sorry. Even more so because that was your last go. I hope your road into adoption goes nice and smoothly for you, when you are ready. BIG HUGS! 

Kyla xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Oh Maddy I'm so so sorry hun.  Of course you're welcome to hang around here..we're all friends & we're here for you. 

Please look after yourself & DH.  When the time is right for you, we look forward to being introduced to your adopted family & we'll all be happy to help blow up the balloons for their birthdays.  

Take care

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Maddy - Surely its not 2 weeks already Are you sure its full Af?? When is test day meant to be?


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

maddy - had so hoped for better news from you. so sorry. 

Lou
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lou - You home? How was NY?


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Laura - Yes, just got home at lunch time. I'm cream crackered. NY was really good. I was staying in Williamsburg and just loved it. All the stuff I love: architecture, artist community... The docs was good. Just had a detailed consult and the samples taken including uterine biospy. Results in 3 weeks. 

Lou
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lou - thats great.  I must admit I like travelling alone... I feel quite sophisticated... although not sure i could do a IVF consult on own.. I'm always a bit ditsy!  So did they seem positive or does it al hang on these results before they can offer you any real plan?


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Laura - I don't mind doing ivf consults alone. In fact I think I've done most of them on my own so far! DP gets told what to do! Doc said from scan that  my lining looked patchy and without structure. He said he would be surprised if I don't have something. So depending on what results come back as and coupled with my history, this dictates the treatment. He was really nice.

Lou
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lou - Wel thats sounds good? Its good that they can tell you what's causing the problems and then you can deal with it.  You can't keep on going through the pain of M/c only so much you can go through. I hope they have some good advice and treatment.  I do feel really positive about you and your treatment..... you have got preg eveytime I think?


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi everyone
Whoops....we've slipped on to the second page! Hope you are all ok. 
Maddy - so sorry to hear your news.  Is it worth having another consultation at a different clinic?
Lou - glad your trip and appointment went well. 
Laura - hi, you sound like you've been having fun in the park! 
Kyla - lovely picture of your bump! 
Ron - hi, v.cute pic of Sam! 
I got a little bit confused by the 'pam' talk!  Think I've worked it all out now! 

I went to my DH cousin's wedding on Sunday. Really beautiful wedding - the bride, the church, the hotel. ....I could go on.  A lovely day, but very tiring (I shouldn't have worn those high heels! )
Been doing some school work today (Back to school soon - yuk! )
Also started my period today which is a pain (always hoping). My cycle was 31 days this time (which is normal for me) so at least the IVF has not mucked my cycles up. Had a bit of a break from acupuncture during the holidays, but I've booked up another session for 2 weeks time, the day after my consult at the Lister. So at least I feel I am setting things in motion again.
Hope you all have a good evening,
Hettie x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good Evening

Lou - Did consultant mention what you could 'have'?? Hope you get the result soon.

Hettie - I love weddings too..it's such a happy event, isn't it?? Did you stay overnight? 

Hi to everyone else

Ron
x


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi Ron  
Yeah, I love weddings too! But, we didn't stay overnight. The wedding was in Kent, so not too far. I had to drive though, so only had one wine and a champagne during the meal, then it was J20s for me (discovered the raspberry one...yum!) Didn't leave till midnight, then with the drive home, I was sooo tired.
Still waiting for DH to get home...he's having to work late this week...trying to cram a 5 day week into 4 days! 
Hettie x


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Good Morning all

It is a lovely sunny day here & that always helps for a good positive start to the day    

Well had lots of fun at the medievil banquet as a wench it was a great party. The lady had won supermarket sweep earlier in the year & decided to spend it on her 50th birthday party & it was really fab.

The rest of my bank holiday weekend i had a horrible head cold but i am up & running again now. Anyone do anything exciting

I jumped on the scales on Sunday & i have lost 3lb....i was kind of hoping for a little more but hey if i loose it too quickly it goes back on quickly so i guess i should be happy   I have until November so i should be ok.

Maddy - Honey i am so sorry that this tx did not work & all my thoughts are with you in this tough time. Take time to think about your next steps forward & please stay on this thread as we all will try & support you though your decisions etc ahead.    You look after yourself honey & take care.

Hettie - Wedding sounded good shame you had to drive.....thats always my duty aswell now!! hope you are ok & looking forward to your appoinment as is not far now  

Lou - Glad your appoinment went well in NY & i will just say again you are such a brave, strong lady for being able to cope with that on your own i would of gone to pieces dealing with that on my own. Your results will be with you in no time.    

Kyla - Wow i love the bump picture!!! Don't worry i have the same dirty mind as you as i thought the conversation was about battery powered toys aswell     Hope you are putting your feet up as much as you can. XX 

Ron - How you doing are you feeling ok?? Did you enjoy your pre wedding at the weekend? Was it really strange going out with withour Sam? Speak soon  

Laura - you so make me miss having the odd little tipple....don't get me wrong i was'nt a alcoholic but me & Dh used to do things like that with a picnic & i do miss it sometimes  Sounds like you had a good weekend?   

Fran - You ok hun?

Tracey - Glad you are doing really well.

Sue - You ok hun not been about for a few days?? Glad your mw appointment went well by the sounds of it. Take care   

Well my washing machine has just beeped to say it has finished so better get going. If i have missed anyone sorry & i will catch up with you soon.

All have a lovely day

Susie XXXX


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - I've been wondering where you are too? Everything okay?

I don't know if Nicky will make it on but she has her EC tomorrow and 38 follies - eek!


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

hi all

judt got into jamaca (work!!!!!) bought my lap top as away for 5 nights and it's free internet acces so can keep up with home

will catch up with everyone tom

Kyla great bump piccy

bye for now


Fran


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Fran wow Jamaca that sounds very excotic how long you there for??

Susie XX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Susie



FEW said:


> hi all
> 
> judt got into jamaca (work!!!!!) bought my lap top as away for 5 nights and it's free internet acces so can keep up with home
> 
> ...


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Sorry Ron it was an early morning not on the ball yet & sorry Fran  


Susie XX well half of her anyway


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

I know hun..that's the sort of things I'd do!!! it made me giggle!!!!


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Susie - I read that the wrong way too - you are not alone


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

gosh you lot are as dappy as I am at times, I am bad for skimming not reading things.

got big news from DH this morning Teagan did her first wee on the potty I am sooooooo proud just cannot believe I was not there to see it   I bet she was chuffed with herself. all my weeks of saying noo noo wee wee potty have obviuosly paid off!!!!!!!!!!!!

how sad am I

had a nice time today on by the pool getting some much needed sun but in many respects would loved to have been home working away does have it's benefits and it is a good time to recharge my batteries so I cannot complain but I do miss Teagan so much.

Ronnie thanks so much for having Teagan on Friday morning steve is snowed under with work this week so it really helps, and you know I will return the favour if you ever need.

Susie well done on the weight loss keep going it 's hard but worth it. I really need to do something about mine but have to confess I am too lazy and love my food. I am thinking of getting a personal trainer for a while just to get me started.

nikki if your reading good luck with this cycle.

right gotta dash DH just signed into messenger so off for a chat.

Fran


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi girls
Hope you are all looking forward to the w/e!
Fran - sounds like your job has some great perks! Enjoy the sunshine! 
Susie - well done on losing 3lb - fantastic - stay strong! 
Hi to Ron, Kyla and all the other girls - hope you are all ok?

Had a bit of a nightmare day yesterday. Was expecting a couple of friends with their children for lunch and 10 min before they were about to arrive, I discovered loads of bloody paw prints all over the house! Followed them to Jaz my cat. Her paw was really bleeding, but she didn't seem bothered. Looked at it and it looked quite a small cut. Tried to wrap a kitchen towel around it, but she just kept running off. She ran into our bedroom which has got a newish white carpet!!! By this time, there was blood all over the house! Doorbell rang and first friend arrive with her 2 little boys. Almost immediately I handed her a cloth to start wiping up the blood off the carpet, while I locked Jaz in the kitchen. Next friend arrived with her 2 year old who kept trying to get in the kitchen to play with Jaz! Paw was still bleeding! Didn't know what to do. I thought that if she would just lie down it would stop bleeding. Eventually she did. I manged to make some lunch and we ate that. I checked on Jaz later and was shocked to discover the cushion she was on was completely soaked with blood!  Rang the vets and they said I could bring her straight in. Had to rush friends away. Took her to the vets. She wasn't very co-operative as she is a very nervous cat. Started a hissing/scratching fit when the vet tried to clean up the paw. So they took her out the back to get a nurse to help. Came back saying Jaz would not let them handle her and as it was still bleeding they would have to have her an anaesthetic to put a couple of stitches in her paw. Poor thing. So she had to stay overnight. Really missed her last night!
Anyway, went to collect her this morning and the nurse said it had all gone ok, but this morning she would not let them look at it  as she had become very aggressive!  She had dissolvable stitches and would have to stay inside for 5 days.(She's not going to like that!) She finished with saying that they really don't need to see her again! (Generally I think she had been very naughty and they could not wait to see the back of her!) Then on the way home, Jaz decided to wee in her cage! There was so much of it and it really stunk! I don't think she had been the whole time she was at the vets because she was so nervous. So a big clean up job once I got her home. And then lots of cuddles and purring - she can be such a softie. I thought the vet/nurse would not think it was the same cat! Anyway, she's been sleeping all day, but at least she seems to be leaving the stitches alone.
Cor, that was a long story.....sorry!
Better go and get my dinner sorted so I am ready to watch the final of BB (Brian to win!)
Hettie x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Hettie - Sorry to hear about your drama - bet you were stressed out!!!  Hope your poor cat is on the mend now. 

We went to Middle Farm today & had a great time!  We stuffed ourselves with baguettes & tea & cakes & saw all the animals!

Have a good weekend everyone

Ron
x


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Been keeping an eye out but this thread is very quite at the moment.

So i thought i would say hi & hope you are all having a great weekend.

Ron - sounds like you had a lovely day out yesterday & enjoyed stuffing you faces   

Hettie - Sounds like you had a nightmare day & hope all is well now with your cat. Jasper my youngest boxer dog still has his tail & he wags it so much & it got caught on something & then everytime he got excited it would hit the wall etc & start bleeding & go everywhere....i would be following with my flash spray & cloth getting rid of blood all over my walls!!! Lucklily i have hard floors downstairs. He ended up in the vets getting knocked out & coming home with a collar & a huge dreessing around his tail. He did look funny    We spent about a £150 on about 6 vet visits, antibiotics, dressings & god knows what!!!!! for a cut that was so tiny.

Fran - Glad Teagan has done her first wee on her potty that is great & sorry you did not see it though.Hope work wnet well in Jamaca.

Jen - welcome back from your hols hope you had a really nice time. Not long now until you start d/r!!!!!! how exciting is that    

Hi to everyone else & i hope you are all doing well.

Sue - I am missing your daily updates & chats on here hope you are back soon  

Love Susie XX

Hi to everyone


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

HI girls, just back from doing our shop. I normally get them delivered but forgot to order it this week so took DH (Ugh, why is it always £30 more expensive when he comes too - but I needed his muscle)  Need to do my housework but not feeling like it at the moment.

Went up to London yesterday to see my gf who turns 30 this month. Really nice day but shattered at the end of it.

Sue - Where are you?  Hope you are okay.

Hettie - Poor Jazz. Glad she is all better now though.

Kyla xxx


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Kyla you were on a 9 so i put you back on a 7.

Susie XX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Where is everybody? Are you all on ********??


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks Susie.

Ron, I'm here! Just had dinner (DH cooked steak, was yummy) but find I'm a bit tired in the evenings so don't come on as much. 
Have you heard from Sue at all? She hasn't been on all week. 

Not much else to report really. 14 weeks today - bump is getting quite big now. Will have to update my photo soon.

Right, off to see if I can upgrade my phone. Night, Kyla xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Steak..hmmm..DH cooked Spanish Chicken (Chicken Tonight) & it's yummy too!!

Wow!! We want new piccie!

Spoke to Sue this evening..Big Fella is fine..she's just been tired/busy but will try & post tomorrow.

Back to ********... 

Ron
x


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi ya Ron & Kyla

It is so very quite on here is'nt it they have all desserted us  

Kyla looking forward to seeing the next bump piccie.

Ron thanks for letting us know Sue & big Fella are all right i was getting a little worried.

Have a great evening.

Love Susie XX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ron - strange you should say but I did spend the day on face book!! only started it today!

Susie - Thanks for the PM. XXX

Hi eveyone else.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - ******** is addictive, isn't it?? I've got about 7 games of scrabble on the go at the moment!!!! What's your name? I'll add you on as my friend if you like?

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi All,

Ron - I'll Pm you my details. Only just started so still a bit confused at the moment!

Well I had all my stitches out today and am feeling a little better than what I have been over last week. Worried Barts are going to tell me no point continuing with IVF as I probably still have a hydro.  Awaiting the phone call. 

X


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - I'm sure they won't say that!!! Have they called


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ron - They offerd me a appointment but I didn't want to wait ages so I emailed them a list of questions and Ms Tozer said she will ring me once she has my file back from surgery to discuss the options.  Well I produce crap eggs and now I have a hydro they can't remove so my womb is crap.  So not sure where I can go from here to be honest.  

Last night I was laying in bed and all of a sudden loads of liquid started coming out of my belly button, was so scary, was like a volcano, even had bubbles coming up!!  Its seems I have a bad infection from the op and so was back at the GP this morning, on 2 lots of anti-biotics and awaiting the results of a swab.    Feel poo.


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Where are you all let me guess ********?? I am missing all my friends on here   I gave in & joined ******** yesterday so if anyone fancies a friend on there pm me details & i can catch up with some of you on there. Missing you all XX

Laura - So sorry you have a bad infection & you are feeling crap. Hopefully The chat with Ms Tozer will help you feel more positive again.    Take Care honey.

If anyone else read this i hope you are all really well.

LOts of Love a lonely Susie XXX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Lonely Susie!!

I'm here, but will be going for a lay on the sofa shortly.  I will PM you my face book details!!

I was looking into fostering yesterday and it seemed to me if you are having treatmetn you can't foster? How did you manage it? Or was you fostering prior to trying for a bubba of your own?

XX


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Girls - I am so sorry for worrying you and thank you, thank you for your concern - and for Ron to chasing me with a phone call.

It was never my intention to go away and I just didn't neglect you but all of my email.    So what happened 

Well, I had a few days of back/hip pain that restricted my walking so I limited my rooms (inc. this one) and then I felt great and rather than my normal routine of get up and sit at the computer chatting and then the day has gone, I thought make the most of being ok and do stuff with the promise of chatting end of day, except by then I was so tired I just flopped on the sofa/bed and promise of chat tomorrow ....... except same above happened again and again.

And then by the end of all the days of my chores I was so knackered I spent days in bed asleep - seriously    and there is my other prob, I still sleep 14 hour nights so when am awake it takes me ages to get functioning and ready for day that by then I feel I ought to be doing something constructive.

Now in hindsight I realise I was a bit mad and did overdo it (but no lectures - heard them all) but I am pleased at what I achieved, yes there is my DH -but I had been asking him to help sort stuff for w/e's - and whenever I stopped to rest/sleep - so did he!

Washing - everything, dressing gowns/bathmats/cat beds/blankets

Finished painting stairs and landing - job now done - was started last Nov.

Finished unpacking and sorting all our belongings (from storage) into various piles - to charity/dump/store and find homes for.

Then carried out above ie: finding homes for ornaments/books/pics etc - JOB DONE BABY's ROOM IS EMPTY.  

Now this week I am still busy - had reflex - went v. well - back showed up as bad, but I think it's ok.

Tomorrow I see m/w again (yep another 2 wks is up)  and I am also washing/ironing and packing cos this w/e we are off to Ireland to see the outlaws - all 1001 of them  

and that brings another prob. with my time cos they have asked to see the latest family trees - so I am trying to find time to up date them all and finish the latest data research.


Maddy - words here aren't big enough to say I am so sorry for a hug - but they are well sent.    We look forward to hearing about your next new exciting journey.

Laura - glad the op is finally over with, but sorry the news doesn't sound so exciting - at least it does prove the op was worth it and maybe save you a fortune keep tx'ing  - it is true and Maddy may discover this, you do have to wait for a "cooling off period" after ttc before you start the new route, it's to give you time to grieve, come to terms with excepting your situation and just in case you change your mind.    I guess so they know they are not wasting their time with you and maybe getting a little ones hopes built up - only for you to change your mind.

Lou - NYC sounds interesting, let's hope that continues with some exciting discoveries for you.

Kyla - sorry I wasn't around to answer your bomb query - hope you are now sorted.  The answer I got was basically do what you want, stop when packet runs out, cut down to one a day for last week, or 2 one day and 1 the next - but main advise was as you have done and wait until after scan - just so you can rule the doubt out of your mind should anything have gone wrong.

Lonely Susie - sounds like we are starting a looking for a date board  

Nicky - hope EC went well - hoping you are on 2 ww now.

Fran - 5 days in Jamaica - isn't that a holiday 

******** - I am a member too - but not joining if it's going to worry you cos you don't see me there  

OK - I will post tomorrow with m/w update.

Sue


----------



## Cherry Tree (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi all (hope you remember me as I haven't posted on here for a while)

Ron - I'm loving ******** at the mo.... it is definitely additive!

Sue that is one long list its no wonder you were tired after.

Laura sorry to hear about the infection sounds pretty scary. Have you heard from Ms Tozer yet?

As for me I am due to start my next cycle (ICSI) on 14th September. I'm terrified of it not working again. Don't know if I can deal with another neg. I really need to find some way of feeling positive, any ideas ladies?

Hope everyone is ok.

Take care 

xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Kiki - Oh starting soon, bet your excited!  No news from Ms T, she said she'll have to wait til my file is back so will be next week (when I'm back to work and can't talk on the phone no doubt!).

Sue - welcome back... oh nearly 20 weeks!!  Are we going to find out if 'bif fella' is a fella? My money is still on a birdie!

X


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

hello!

Laura - poor you! yes, that sounds awful for you. Glad they looking after you. I will keep you posted re my NYC news as I do know of a UK woman on my NYC group who had previously so called bad quality eggs and had serial losses and IVF failures who has gone on to have healthy pregnancy and baby after antibiotic treatment. 

I'm on ******** too. I found that ******** unmasked some of my FFs because it goes through your email addresses. So far no embarrassing posts abput fertility though thank god. as not sure I want to share this with all my friends and associates.

kiki - my tip is to not allow yourself to mooch. Get out and have fresh air. Distract yourself as much as you can.

Lou
x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

londonlou said:


> hello!
> 
> Laura - poor you! yes, that sounds awful for you. Glad they looking after you. I will keep you posted re my NYC news as I do know of a UK woman on my NYC group who had previously so called bad quality eggs and had serial losses and IVF failures who has gone on to have healthy pregnancy and baby after antibiotic treatment.
> 
> ...


Not another Facebooker...I honestly think half of us must have FF window open and ******** window open and hop between the two...well I do anyway !!! I know most of us on there from FF have said that it's our haven away from IVF/fertility and we don't mention it on there...

Take care Lou

Natasha xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=110248.0

Take care
Natasha xx


----------

